# هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ&#1



## الباحث عن الحقيقة (20 أبريل 2006)

*هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ&#1*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إذا كنت مسلما فالسلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أما إذا كنت مسيحيا فالسلام على من اتبع الهدى
أما بعد
لدي أسئلة وأسئلة أرجو الإجابة عنها
س1-هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ؟
س2-هل عجز المسيح عليه السلام من الدفاع عن نفسه؟
س3-من هو آخر الأنبياء؟
س4-ألم يرد في الإنجيل البشارة من المسيح نفسه بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؟
س5-هل المسيح هو ابن الله؟
س6-وإذا كان هو ابن الله أفعجز الإله أن ينقذ ابنه؟
س7-ماهو مفتاح دخول الجنة؟
أرجووووووووووووكم ناظروني 
فإما أن تسلموا وإما أن تنصروني​


----------



## My Rock (20 أبريل 2006)

الباحث عن الحقيقة قال:
			
		

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إذا كنت مسلما فالسلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أما إذا كنت مسيحيا فالسلام على من اتبع الهدى​



​عزيزي لا وجود للعنصرية هنا, فالقاء السلام للجميع من احدى قوانين المنتدى, فأرجوا الالتزام​



> س1-هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ؟


 ​نعم صلب المسيح
الاله لم يصلب, بل الجسد اي الناسوت هو الذي صلب
​


> س2-هل عجز المسيح عليه السلام من الدفاع عن نفسه؟


​لا لم يعجز, الم تقرأ انه كان قادر ان يطلب جيش من الملائكة, لكن لم تكن مشيئته​




> س3-من هو آخر الأنبياء؟


​سؤال مبهم!!!​



> س4-ألم يرد في الإنجيل البشارة من المسيح نفسه بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؟


​لا , من كذب عليك بهذه الخرافات​




> س5-هل المسيح هو ابن الله؟


​أبن الله بمعنى نابع من الله كما نقول أبن النيل, اي لا معنى للولادة البشرية هنا​



> س6-وإذا كان هو ابن الله أفعجز الإله أن ينقذ ابنه؟


​راجع الاجابة على السؤال الخامس​


> س7-ماهو مفتاح دخول الجنة؟


​الاميان بالرب يسوع المسيح و خلاصه​


> أرجووووووووووووكم ناظروني


​مرحب بيك عزيزي
​



> فإما أن تسلموا وإما أن تنصروني


 ​
مبدأ سليم و لا خلاف فيه
سلام و نعمة​​​​


----------



## رياض (21 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي ماي روك

الاخ الفاضل طارح الموضوع سأل ما يلي :

س3-من هو آخر الأنبياء؟ 
فكانت اجابتك عليه :




> سؤال مبهم!!!


 
فانني استعجب من جوابك هذا ، فالسؤال واضح وصريح ، من هو آخر الانبياء ؟

هل هو نوح ام ابراهيم ام اسحق .....؟

هل لك ان تحدد لنا من هو آخر الانبياء ؟

تحياتي​


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (21 أبريل 2006)

محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام


----------



## الباحث عن الحقيقة (21 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم لم أكن أتوقع أن يكون الحضور بهذا الشكل 
لدي أسئلة أخر
س1-نحن نؤمن بنبوة عيسى عليه السلام وكذلك نؤمن بنبوة موسى عليه السلام بنص القرآن  ونؤمن برسالة ونبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فإذا دخل اليهود الجنة أو النصارى الجنة دخلنا معهم للإيماننا بأنبيائهم السؤال يقول إذا دخل المسلمون الجنة فهل يدخل اليهود أو النصارى الجنة معهم مع عدم إيمانهم برسالةنبي الإسلام ؟ 
س2-ألم يكتب الإنجيل بعد رفع عيسى عليه السلام ؟
س3-إذن فلماذا لم يحرف حسب زعمكم؟
س4-هل ورد في الإنجيل أن المسيح قال اعبدوني ؟


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> عزيزي ماي روك
> 
> الاخ الفاضل طارح الموضوع سأل ما يلي :
> 
> ...


 
لو غضينا النظر عن تلاميذ المسيح, فسيكون يوحنا المعمدان اخر المرسلين


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

الباحث عن الحقيقة قال:
			
		

> السلام عليكم لم أكن أتوقع أن يكون الحضور بهذا الشكل
> لدي أسئلة أخر
> س1-نحن نؤمن بنبوة عيسى عليه السلام وكذلك نؤمن بنبوة موسى عليه السلام بنص القرآن ونؤمن برسالة ونبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فإذا دخل اليهود الجنة أو النصارى الجنة دخلنا معهم للإيماننا بأنبيائهم السؤال يقول إذا دخل المسلمون الجنة فهل يدخل اليهود أو النصارى الجنة معهم مع عدم إيمانهم برسالةنبي الإسلام ؟


 
لا يوجد ما يطابق القرأن بهذا الخصوص يا عزيزي.. فنحن نؤمن ان الخلاص هو بالمسيح يسوع فقط لا بالايمان بوجود الاسلام ام الهندوسية



> س2-ألم يكتب الإنجيل بعد رفع عيسى عليه السلام ؟
> س3-إذن فلماذا لم يحرف حسب زعمكم؟


 
لانه كتب بالوحي, اذ المسيح هو ليس رسول ليكتب الكتاب, بل هو الله و اوحى بالعهد الجديد لتلاميذه و رسله






> س4-هل ورد في الإنجيل أن المسيح قال اعبدوني ؟


 

مسألة عبادة الله مسألة محسومة بالعهد القديم, فالله في العهد القديم اوضح مسألة العبادة بصورة لاتدعوا للشك ان الله هو المعبود

فالمسيح اوضح انه هو الله, فمسألة عباتده مسألة طبيعية بكون اعلانه ان هو الله

لكن اذا تريد ان تكون مغلق و مقمقم لهذه الدرجة, فيمكن ان اطالبك بنص يقول بالنص الواحد وحدوني بالقرأن
فلن تجد هذه الكلمة بالقرأن كله, فهل يعني ان القرأن يدعوا الى عدم التوحيد؟

ارجوا ان تكون الاسئلة في مستوى ارقى من هكذا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عضو فعال بالمجتمع (22 أبريل 2006)

قال تعالى (وإذ قال عيسى ابن مريم يابني اسرائيل اني رسول الله اليكم مصدقا لما بين يدي من التوراة ومبشرا برسول من بعدي اسمه احمد فلما جائهم بالبينات قالو هذا سحر مبين )
من قال لك ان الاسلام لايدعو للتوحيد 
ماهي مهمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اليست الدعوه الى التوحيد والانذار من الشرك 
انتم مؤمنون بتوحيد الالوهيه ولكنكم لستم مؤمنين بتوحيد الربوبيه 
وقال تعالى  في القران ( ان اعبدوا الله واتقوه واطيعون ) سورة نوح ايه 3 
وقال تعالى ( انا الله لايغفر ان يشرك به ويغفر مادون ذلك لمن يشاء) يعني ان اشرك من اعظم المحرمات وانتم اشركتم مع الله اله اخر
الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

عضو فعال بالمجتمع قال:
			
		

> قال تعالى (وإذ قال عيسى ابن مريم يابني اسرائيل اني رسول الله اليكم مصدقا لما بين يدي من التوراة ومبشرا برسول من بعدي اسمه احمد فلما جائهم بالبينات قالو هذا سحر مبين )
> من قال لك ان الاسلام لايدعو للتوحيد
> ماهي مهمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اليست الدعوه الى التوحيد والانذار من الشرك
> انتم مؤمنون بتوحيد الالوهيه ولكنكم لستم مؤمنين بتوحيد الربوبيه
> ...


 
عجبي كيف تقرأ و كيف تفهم و فتقرأ ما لا تفهمه و تفهم ما لا تقرأه

انا قلت هل عدم وجود كلمة وحدوني بالقرأن تعني ان التوحيد ليس امر من الله؟ كذلك ينطبق الامر على كلمة و اعبدوني الي سبيتم العالم بها


----------



## عضو فعال بالمجتمع (23 أبريل 2006)

عفوا عفوا انا لم اسب احد 
احنا عندنا انواع التوحيد ثلاثه 
1 توحيد الالوهيه وانتم مؤمنين به 
2 توحيد الربوبيه لاتؤمنون به 
3 توحيد الاسماء والصفات 
وارجو منك ياسيد ان لا تغلط على المسلمين ولا تسبهم لان من الشروط اللي في منتداكم عدم سب اي ديانه من الديانات ولا ارى هذا مطبق الا على المسلمين وليه بس مطلعين حرتكم في المسلمين وين اليهود اللي استباحوا فلسطين ؟


----------



## My Rock (24 أبريل 2006)

عضو فعال بالمجتمع قال:
			
		

> عفوا عفوا انا لم اسب احد


 

لا اله الا المسيح!!!

و من قال انك سببت؟

سبيتم العالم معناها رددتوها و كررتوها كثيرا!




> احنا عندنا انواع التوحيد ثلاثه
> 1 توحيد الالوهيه وانتم مؤمنين به
> 2 توحيد الربوبيه لاتؤمنون به
> 3 توحيد الاسماء والصفات


 

ليس لي علاقة بالتوحيدات التي عندكم و لا الموضوع خاص بهذا الشئ, لكن انا سألت, هل توجد كلمة وحدوني في القرأن؟ فالجواب هو لا, فهل يعني انه لا يوجد توحيد لله؟ هذا هو ردي على سؤال اعبدوني





> وارجو منك ياسيد ان لا تغلط على المسلمين ولا تسبهم لان من الشروط اللي في منتداكم عدم سب اي ديانه من الديانات ولا ارى هذا مطبق الا على المسلمين وليه بس مطلعين حرتكم في المسلمين وين اليهود اللي استباحوا فلسطين ؟


 

لا اله الا المسيح!!!

متلا سبيت و متى غلطت في حقك او حق الاخرين يا اخ؟
:dntknw:


----------



## drpepo (25 مايو 2006)

ؤالى للأخوة المسلمين هل لو جاء اليك شخص وقال لك انا الله اعبدونى فهل ستصدقه وتعبده بالطبع لا لأنك سوف تقول اما انه شخص كاذب او مجنون 
فاذن كوننا ننتظر ان نجد نص يقول فيه المسيح انا الله فاعبدونى هو امر لا يقبله العقل اساسا فكيف نطلبه ونبحث عنه


----------



## Misry (11 يونيو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> لكن اذا تريد ان تكون مغلق و مقمقم لهذه الدرجة, فيمكن ان اطالبك بنص يقول بالنص الواحد وحدوني بالقرأن
> فلن تجد هذه الكلمة بالقرأن كله, فهل يعني ان القرأن يدعوا الى عدم التوحيد؟
> 
> ارجوا ان تكون الاسئلة في مستوى ارقى من هكذا
> ...


*إن الإسلام مبني على أن الله عز وجل"واحد" و بالتالي فإن" العبادة" له وحده دون غيره. و في القرآن نصوص تخبرنا بذلك:

1- سورة البقرة الآية163 يقول تعالى"وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ"*

*2- وفي الآية 255"اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ"*

*3- وفي سورة آل عمران الآية 6"هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَوِّرُكُمْ فِي الْأَرْحَامِ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ"*

*4-وفي سورة الإخلاص" قُلْ هُوَ اللَّه أَحَد اللَّه الصَّمَد لَمْ يَلِد وَلَمْ يُولَد وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَد "*

*5-و في سورة النساء الآية 171 "يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلَا تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْحَقَّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلَا تَقُولُوا ثَلَاثَةٌ انْتَهُوا خَيْرًا لَكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ..."*

*6-{يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُواْ رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ} (21) سورة البقرة*

*7-{إِنَّ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُّسْتَقِيمٌ} (51) سورة آل عمران*

*وهناك آيات كثيرة أخرى تدل على أن الله واحد و يأمرنا أن نعبده وحده.
*


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2006)

*سؤالي واضح يا اخي, اين قال القران وحدوني؟ لا يوجد, هل يعني ان القرأن يدعوا الى عدم الوحدانية؟ كذلك الكتاب المقدس, لم تقل الجملة الدقيقة اعبدوني, لكن الكتاب المقدس بعديه يدعو الى عبادة الله, فان اردت امثلة اعطيتك الكثير منها*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## عضوة (15 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.​ 
عفوا لأنني أشارك في موضوع قديم لكن أحببت أن أشارككم فيه بعرض الأدلة التي طلبتموها عن توحيد الله من القرآن.​ 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.​ 
يقول القرآن الكريم في سورة الإخلاص:
قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ 1 اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ -2- لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ -3-وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ -4-​ 
كيف يكون لله ابن من إنسان؟ إن الله لم يرد إبناً و إنما أراد إظهار معجزة. شيء يعجز أي مدع للألوهية فعله و هو الخلق.​ 
يقول القرآن الكريم في سورة مريم:
وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَرْيَمَ إِذِ انتَبَذَتْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا مَكَانًا شَرْقِيًّا -16-فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِن دُونِهِمْ حِجَابًا فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَرًا سَوِيًّا -17-قَالَتْ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَن مِنكَ إِن كُنتَ تَقِيًّا -18- قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلَامًا زَكِيًّا -19-قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيًّا -20-قَالَ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِّنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْرًا مَّقْضِيًّا -21-​ 
إنها معجزة من معجزات الله أن تلد مريم من دون أن يمسسها بشر. و كان ذلك آية أي معجزة حتى يهدي الله قوم مريم، لا لأن الله أراد ابناً.​ 
و يقول القرآن الكريم كذلك في سورة مريم:
فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئًا فَرِيًّا -27-يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا -28-فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَن كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيًّا -29- قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا -30-وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلَاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا -31-وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا -32- وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدتُّ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا -33-ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ -34-مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَن يَتَّخِذَ مِن وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ -35-وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُّسْتَقِيمٌ -36-​ 
هنا يأمر النبي عيسى -عليه السلام- قومه بعبادة الله وحده، و لم يقل عيسى اعبدوني أنا. لقد كان عيسى آية من عند الله حتى يقوي إيمان قوم مريم بالله. ​ 
لكنهم اتخذوه إله كما جاء في سورة مريم:
وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ الرَّحْمَنُ وَلَدًا -88- لَقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئًا إِدًّا -89-تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْهُ وَتَنشَقُّ الْأَرْضُ وَتَخِرُّ الْجِبَالُ هَدًّا -90- أَن دَعَوْا لِلرَّحْمَنِ وَلَدًا -91-وَمَا يَنبَغِي لِلرَّحْمَنِ أَن يَتَّخِذَ وَلَدًا -92-​ 
و إن كان الله في صورة النبي عيسى، لم لن يكن قادراً على إظهار أنه إله قوي يستطيع القضاء على معذبيه؟​ 
يقول القرآن الكريم في سورة آل عمران:
وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاء الْعَالَمِينَ -42-يَا مَرْيَمُ اقْنُتِي لِرَبِّكِ وَاسْجُدِي وَارْكَعِي مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ -43-ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهِ إِلَيكَ وَمَا كُنتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يُلْقُون أَقْلاَمَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ يَكْفُلُ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا كُنتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يَخْتَصِمُونَ -44-إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلآئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ -45- وَيُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ -46-قَالَتْ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ قَالَ كَذَلِكِ اللّهُ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاء إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ -47- وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ -48-وَرَسُولاً إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُم بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُم مِّنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَأُبْرِىءُ الأكْمَهَ والأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِـي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ -49-وَمُصَدِّقًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَلِأُحِلَّ لَكُم بَعْضَ الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَجِئْتُكُم بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ فَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ -50- إِنَّ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ هَـذَا صِرَاطٌ مُّسْتَقِيمٌ -51-فَلَمَّا أَحَسَّ عِيسَى مِنْهُمُ الْكُفْرَ قَالَ مَنْ أَنصَارِي إِلَى اللّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنصَارُ اللّهِ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ -52- رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا بِمَا أَنزَلَتْ وَاتَّبَعْنَا الرَّسُولَ فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ -53- وَمَكَرُواْ وَمَكَرَ اللّهُ وَاللّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ -54-إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ -55-فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَأُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمَا لَهُم مِّن نَّاصِرِينَ -56-وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ فَيُوَفِّيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَاللّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ -57-ذَلِكَ نَتْلُوهُ عَلَيْكَ مِنَ الآيَاتِ وَالذِّكْرِ الْحَكِيمِ -58-إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثِمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ -59- الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ فَلاَ تَكُن مِّن الْمُمْتَرِينَ -60-فَمَنْ حَآجَّكَ فِيهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ فَقُلْ تَعَالَوْاْ نَدْعُ أَبْنَاءنَا وَأَبْنَاءكُمْ وَنِسَاءنَا وَنِسَاءكُمْ وَأَنفُسَنَا وأَنفُسَكُمْ ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ فَنَجْعَل لَّعْنَةُ اللّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ -61-إِنَّ هَـذَا لَهُوَ الْقَصَصُ الْحَقُّ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَـهٍ إِلاَّ اللّهُ وَإِنَّ اللّهَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ -62- فَإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِالْمُفْسِدِينَ -63-قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْاْ إِلَى كَلَمَةٍ سَوَاء بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلاَّ نَعْبُدَ إِلاَّ اللّهَ وَلاَ نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَلاَ يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً أَرْبَابًا مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ فَإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ فَقُولُواْ اشْهَدُواْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ -64-​ 
لقد رفع الله عيسى -عليه السلام- عنده يرى ما يجري على الأرض. إن اليوم الموعود يوم نزول عيسى -عليه السلام- هو اليوم الذي سوف ينتبه إليه المؤمنون بالله أن عيسى -عليه السلام- ما هو إلا نبي حيث سيقودنا جميعاً باسم الله لكي نوحده.​ 
يقول القرآن الكريم في سورة النساء:
وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَـكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا -157-بَل رَّفَعَهُ اللّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا -158-وَإِن مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلاَّ لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا -159-​ 
و يقول في موضع آخر من نفس السورة:
يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقِّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ ثَلاَثَةٌ انتَهُواْ خَيْرًا لَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللّهُ إِلَـهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَكِيلاً -171-​ 
و في سورة المائدة:
وَإِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنتَ قُلتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَـهَيْنِ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِن كُنتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلاَ أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ -116-مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلاَّ مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ وَكُنتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا مَّا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنتَ أَنتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ -117-إِن تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ وَإِن تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ -118-​ 
الروح القدس هي الروح التي نفخها الله في مريم و جاءت بعيسى -عليه السلام-.​ 
و نحن لم نكن في أي عصر من عصور الأنبياء حتى نقدر على الحكم بأي شيء و ما لدنيا سوى الكتب السماوية. و يوم يبعث عيسى و يوم القيامة هو اليومان الوحيدان الذي فيه سنعلم الحقيقة.​ 
سلام الله عليكم. ​


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2006)

*الاخت عضوة انا لم اطلب ادلة توحيد القرأن فانا اعرف مسألة التوحيد التي اقرها الكتاب المقدس قبل القرأن و اقر ايضا مسألة عبادة الله كما ذكر*

*السؤال هو هل يوجد نص بالتحديد يقول وحدوني؟*

*السؤال هدفه المقارنة السليمة بين طلب المسلم لنص يقول فيه المسيح اعبدوني بصورة مباشرة مع نص نص من اله القرأن يقول اعبدوني بالحرف الواحد*


----------



## Fadie (16 أغسطس 2006)

سلام و محبة للجميع

اسمحلى استاذى ماى روك بالمشاركة دى

الاخوة المسلميين فى المنتدى يطلبون ان يعرفوا اين قال المسيح"اعبدونى"......و الاستاذ ماى روك اعد يفهمكم ان اللفظ لم يرد على لسان المسيح و لكن الله وضحه كثيرا فى العهد القديم  و اما المسيح فلم يأتى ليعبد و لم يأتى ليعرف الناس انه الله بل انها مهانة له ان يأخذ صورة الانسان و يصير فى هيئة العبد فهل يفعل هذا من اجل ان يقول للناس اعبدونى؟؟؟

سامحنى اخى فأذا كنت تتطلب مثل هذا الاله لتعبده ان يصير انسان لكى يقول لك اعبدنى فأنت انسان لا تدرك معنى الالوهية و انه قادر على ايصال الامر بالعبادة للبشر بأى اسلوب أخر دون التعرض لهذه المهانات.

فأنه هو المعبود منذ الازل و كل شعب اسرائيل منذ ابراهيم يعبدونه و يقدموا له طقوس العبادة فهل يأخذ هيئة الجسد ليقول لهم انا الله؟اعبدونى؟

ثم اذا نظرنا للموضوع من منظور أخر نجد انه بطلبك هذا مطلوب من المسيح كلما قابل شخص معين يقول له انا الله....اعبدنى......او يمشى فى طرقات و شوارع اورشاليم يقول لهم انا الله يلا ابعدونى........اهذا هو الاله الذى تريده عزيزى؟؟؟

ثم بنظرة ثاقبة اكثر هل كل من قال انا الله ستؤمن انه الله و ستعبده؟

حسنا اذهب اعبد البهاء معبود البهائيين اذ انه قال فى الكتاب الاقدس (الكتاب الذى يؤمن البهائيين انه وحى الله) انه هو الله خالق الكون فى الباب الثالث من الكتاب...بل و تجد فى معظم كتبه انه كرر كلمة انا الله بشكل ملحوظ.......هيا اذهب اعبده.....و ان كانت اجابتك لا فلماذا تطالبنى اذن بأن ارد على سؤالك اين قال المسيح انا الله؟؟؟

و اذا نظرنا من جهة اخرى نجد انك تطلب من المسيح العبرانى الذى يتكلم الارامية و العهد الجديد الذى كتب باليونانية ان توجد فيه جملة على لسان المسيح تقول"انا الله اعبدونى"و نسيت او تناسيت ان المسيح لا علاقة له بهذا الكائن المسمى الله و لا علاقة بين العبرانيين و بين هذا المدعو الله فأله العبرانيين و ألهنا نحن اسمه يهوة ايلوهيم الكائن الواجب الوجود اما الله هذا فليس له معنى و اذا ذهبت للمعجم المحيط او الغنى او اى معجم للغة العربية ستجد ان كلمة الله هى لفظ علم يدل على الاله الخالق و ليس اكثر ولا يوجد لها معنى.

تناسيت ايضا انه لا يوجد لا فى اللغة العبرية ولا فى الارامية ولا فى اليونانية ولا اى لغة فى الدنيا شىء اسمه الله سوى العربية.

اذن السؤال الصحيح الان يكون اين قال المسيح انا يهوة انا الكائن الواجب الوجودد؟؟؟

الامر الثانى الذى اريد ان اوضحه هو ان الاستاذ ماى روك يطلب منكم ان يوجد لفظ  على لسان الله فى القرأن يقول"وحدونى كما تطلبون انتم منا ان يأتى لفظ"اعبدونى" على لسان المسيح و اذا عملت بحث على هذه الكلمة لن تجدها اتت ابدا فى القرأن و لكن هل معنى ذلك ان الاسلام لا يدعو الى التوحيد؟

بالطبع لا فتوجد ادلة اخرى تدل على الدعوة الى التوحيد و كذلك فى الكتاب المقدس توجد ادلة كثيرة تدل على الدعوة لعبادة المسيح.

اتمنى ان نرى فكر منفتح يقبل الاخرين مكفرا من خالفه فى الرأى او المعتقد

تحياتى و محبتى للجميع


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*الرب يبارك اخي الحبيب فادي فأنت اعطيت للموضوع فكرة من زاوية مختلفة فعلا احييك على لفت الانظار الى هذه الزاويةو حاب اضيف مداخلة صغيرة وهي تتمركز في ان المسيح اثبت و اعلن تساويه مع الاب الذي معلون بكل وضوح امر عبادته في العهد القديم و الجديد ايضا فاذا كان المسيح مساوي و معادل للاب بكونه كلمته و اذا كان الاب مستحق العبادة افلا سيتحق المسيح ايضا بسمتوى التساوي و الوحدانية الجامعة؟*


----------



## Fadie (16 أغسطس 2006)

بالضبط استاذى روك و هنا اعتبر مداخلة حضرتك هى البداية الفعلية للموضوع و هى اعلان المسيح للاهوته و ادلة الوهيته و هل يمكن مع وجودها نقول ان هذا المتحدث هو بشر عادى مثله مثل أدم خلق من تراب؟؟؟

و سنوالى ادلة لاهوت المسيح تباعا

+ + +


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (20 أغسطس 2006)

*************************************************************
*تم التحرير بواسطة ماي روك بسبب نسخ الكاتب للموضوع كله من مواقع اخرى*
*************************************************************


----------



## ماهر (20 أغسطس 2006)

انا ماهر وابي اشارك في التعقيب لاالرد كالتالي
الاخ المسلم الذي يتير النقاش حول المسيح يعني تبي تتنصر حضرتك 
اذا نويت تعال وشارك في النعمة ، واذا ياي تتفلسف علينا وتدعي قدرتك على اظهار كذب من امامك وغلبتك عليه فأنت مخطأ لانك او بالاحرى المسلمون تريدون قمع واسكات كل من هو امامكم ووبخاصة اذا كان افضل منكم واقوى وبخاصة حينما ذهبت ريحكم ( اقصد الخلافة )
واكرر اذا كنت تبي اتفلسف فعندك مواقع اسلامية مختصة بالحديث فقط عن النظرة الاسلامية للمسيح ودعوته منها موقع ابن مريم ومنتدى الموقع " اتباع المرسلين ويمكن هناك -ومكانك اهو هناك معاهم - وبتلاقي اللي تبيه عندهم و يقنعك ويريحك 
http://www.ebnmaryam.com/vb


ومن المواقع العربية المسيحية مجلة العرب المسيحينhttp://www.thegrace.com/books/TheDeath_of_Christ.htm

وهو سيجيب عن اسئلتك الاستعراضية.
وفي النهاية تذكر انت وغيرك من المسلمين إنه منتدى مسيحي للمؤمنين بالمسيح ومحبية ومريديه ، وليس لغيرهم اللهم الا إذا ياين كضيوف بادبهم وايروحون في امان الله بادبهم.
مب مالين المنتدى بشي ماله خص فيه و اكرر هذاليس موقع مسيحي بحت هذا منتدى فيه شباب بيؤمن وبيحب المسيح وبس....


" أنا هو الكرمة الحقيقية وأبي كان هو الكرام ، كل غصن لايثبت فيني يطرح ليلقى بالنار"
" انا احب أبي واظهر له نفسي "
" ابي يحبني ويحب من يحبني ..من يحبني سيتبع وصاياي"
اقوال السيد المسيح المبارك هو للأبد
ماهر /مسلم /ومخلص للمسيح للأبد:big37: ​


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (21 أغسطس 2006)

*عزيزي ماهر كنت  اتمني ان  ترد علينا  وعلي ما جئنا  به  من  ادلة من  الكتاب المقدس  تنفي وقوع الصلب  *
* في انتظار ردك وتعليقك  عزيزي ماهر *
*مع تحياتي 
BIG_BOOS_4_ALL*​


----------



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2006)

*يا big boss 4 all*

*لما تتعلم تكتب مواضيعك بأيدك بدون ما تنسخ و تلصق عود تعال حاورنا في المسخرة انه المسيح لم يصلب من الكتاب المقدس*

*كيف احاور انسان لم يكتب استفساره و شواهده؟ كيف ارد على انسان لم يكتب سؤاله بيده؟ كيف اتكلم مع انسان لم يقرأ الشبهة التي يقدمها!!!*

*يا ريت ما تتكرر حالة النسخ و اللصق*


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (22 أغسطس 2006)

عزيزي  ما  روك  انا  باحث اسلامي  ولدي منتدي  اسمه منتدي  ملتقي حوار الاديان  ولنا  من  المواضيع  والمداخلات  الكثير ولا نهوي  النسخ واللصق  يا عزيزي  ماي  واتمني  ان  تكون  علي  مستوي الحوار والنقاش ولا تتحجج بحجج واهية
في انتظار ردودك 
مع  تحياتي 
Big_boss_4_all


----------



## ماهر (22 أغسطس 2006)

حبيبي البق بوص فور اول:

انا مسلم ، ومشارك في هالمنتدى ، وليس من اهدافي الدخول في مقارنات مع احد ، لاني معتقد ان معظم المؤمنين في المنتدىكل واحد منهم ثابت على قناعته كصخرة يصعب تحطيمها ، وانا قناعتي اشهد ان لااله الا الله وان محمدا رسول الله للأبد . 
بس اذا تبي تناقشني  في شي خفيف عن المسيحية ممكن اجاوبك،
اوا اي استفسار ثاني .

أنا قارئ للمسيحية ولست باحثا فيها ولها.
واومن بالمسيح كما في عقيدة اهل السنة من المسلمين . بس حاب اطيح اشويه هني عند اخواني المسيحين وبس.

وليس لي اهداف لادعوية ولا بحثية ولا حوارية ولا هم يحزنون.

:smile01 " طوبى للمتكلين على اسمه "


----------



## My Rock (22 أغسطس 2006)

BIG_BOSS_4_ALL قال:


> عزيزي ما روك انا باحث اسلامي ولدي منتدي اسمه منتدي ملتقي حوار الاديان ولنا من المواضيع والمداخلات الكثير ولا نهوي النسخ واللصق يا عزيزي ماي واتمني ان تكون علي مستوي الحوار والنقاش ولا تتحجج بحجج واهية
> في انتظار ردودك
> مع تحياتي
> Big_boss_4_all


 
يا عزيزي عندك منتدى ولا عشرة شو دخلي انا و شو دخلها في الموضوع اصلا!
مداخلتك كانت منقولا نصا عن موقع البوابة فياريت ما تعيد حالة النسخ من جديد


----------



## عضوة جديدة (23 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اللهم ارنا الحق حقا والباطل باطل يارب العالمين
اللهم آمين
قال تعالي"واذ قال الله ياعيسي بن مريم ءانت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي الاهين من دون الله قال سبحانك ما يكون لي ان أقول ما ليس لي بحق ان كنت قلته فقد علمته تعلم ما في نفسي ولا أعلم ما في نفسك انك أنت علام الغيوب ما قلت لهم الا ما أمرتني به أن اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم وكنت عليهم شهيدا ما دمت فيهم فلم توفيتني كنت أنت الرقيب عليهم وأنت علي كل شيء شهيد ان تعذبهم فانهم عبادك وان تغفر لهم فانك أنت العزيز الحكيم"
فأذا نحن لا نسأل أسئله لا تعجبكم أذن فأسألوا أنتم
لعل أسئلتكم تعجبنا
وهل هذا الاسلوب الذي تتحدثون به دينكم قلكم هذا
مش أنتم بتقولوا ان الانجيل يقول
أحبوا اعدائكم
فأين الحب أذن لا أجد الا كل عداء
علي عكس الانجيل ما يقول
انتظر اسئلتكم​


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2006)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> ​وهل هذا الاسلوب الذي تتحدثون به دينكم قلكم هذا
> مش أنتم بتقولوا ان الانجيل يقول
> أحبوا اعدائكم
> فأين الحب أذن لا أجد الا كل عداء
> ...


 
بعد المقدمة الطويلة هذه تقول اين المحبة, لكن دعني أسألك من ساسء لك او لاحد من المسلمين في هذا الموضوع؟ ام هي كليشة حفضتوها و اصبحتهم ترددوها بدلا من تكملة الحوار؟

لا اله الا المسيح...


----------



## عضوة جديدة (24 أغسطس 2006)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
هداك الله استاذ الزعيم
ولعل الله ان يريك الحق ان شاء الله


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2006)

عضوة جديدة قال:


> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
> هداك الله استاذ الزعيم
> ولعل الله ان يريك الحق ان شاء الله


 

*الله هداني للحق منذ عدة سنين فالدور لك الان... ربنا ينور عقلك...*


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (26 أغسطس 2006)

*ماي روك  انا  قدمت  لك  ادلتي ولست  من  هواة انسخ  يا عزيزي وكلها  من  كتابك  بأن المسيح  لم  يصلب  .*

*جاوبنا  بما  انك  عالم  علامة وحبر فهامة *

*ثانيا  في منتدانا  ملتقي حوار الاديان  واغلب المنتديات  نقوم  بالكتابة بها  يعني الاصل  واحد يا عزيزي  في كتابة تلك المواضيع *

*ثانيا  جاوب  علي او رد  علي  ما قدمنا  لك  من  ادلة من  كتابك  تفيد عدم الصلب  وسيبك  من  حجة النسخ  ولكلام  الفاضي .*

*في انتظار ردك  علي  ما  قدمنا  من  ادلة تفيد عدم  صلب المسيح وتذكر تلك  الادلة من  كتابك *

*مع تحياتي *

*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*
*أسد الاسلام _2*
​


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

BIG_BOSS_4_ALL قال:


> *ماي روك انا قدمت لك ادلتي ولست من هواة انسخ يا عزيزي وكلها من كتابك بأن المسيح لم يصلب .*
> ​


​يعني هل تريد الكذب و القول انك كاتب الموضوع؟

هل انت كاتب المقالة المنسوخة و الملصوقة؟ نعم ام لا؟​


*



ثانيا جاوب علي او رد علي ما قدمنا لك من ادلة من كتابك تفيد عدم الصلب وسيبك من حجة النسخ ولكلام الفاضي .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​من قوانين المنتدى هو حذف المواضيع التي هي نسخ و لصق في الاقسام الحوارية, فكيف ارد على سؤال لم تكتبه انت لو تقرأه اصلا؟

ثانيا انا لا ارى اي دليل من الكتاب المقدس على عدم صلب المسيح

اراك متواهي في الكلام...

تريد تقدم ادلة قدمها بصيغتك انت لا نسخ و لصق عن مواقع اخرى

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## ابوياسر (27 أغسطس 2006)

مرحبا بالجميع

أوجه رسالتي ل My Rock و الذي يقول أنه لا توجد اية في كتاب الله تقول وحدوني أو اعبدوني، فأقول له بلى توجد ايات و ليست ايه أسوقها لك، مثل

( و ما خلقت الجن و الإنس إلا ليعبدون ) - سورة الذاريات

(و قال ربكم ادعوني استجب لكم إن الذين يستكبرون عن عبادتي سيدخلون جهنم داخرين) - سورة غافر

( و اعبدوا الله و لاتشركوا به شيئا ) - سورة النسـاء

و غيرها الكثير في كتاب الله عزوجل


----------



## ?????????? (27 أغسطس 2006)

*لا لم يصلب وكفى افتراء*

*******************
*حرر بسبب قلة ادب الكاتب*
*******************


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2006)

ابوياسر قال:


> مرحبا بالجميع
> 
> أوجه رسالتي ل My Rock و الذي يقول أنه لا توجد اية في كتاب الله تقول وحدوني أو اعبدوني، فأقول له بلى توجد ايات و ليست ايه أسوقها لك، مثل
> 
> ...


 
*لم تجب على سؤالي بالمثل*

*انت تريد كلمة بالحرف الواحد تقول اعبدوني و انا اريد المثل في القرأن*

*هل يوجد ام لا يوجد؟*

*ما تقلي يعبدون و لا عبادي*


----------



## ahmedsaber (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

يا روك انا مش فاهم انتا عايز ايه انتا مش عندك عقل عشان تفهم معنى الايات الله قال المسيح عيسى ابن مريم يعنى مش اله عايز ايه بقه يا روك


----------



## Abo Daniel (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

My Rock

الله يكون في عونك 
تقولهم طور يقولوا احلبوه


----------



## محمدباشا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

سبحان الله 

منذ حوالى 10 دقائق نزلت موضوعين جديديين وبسرعة البرق تم حذفهم 

لو فى راجل بمعنى الكلمة يقول السبب ويقول من هو هذا الرجل الشجاع


----------



## استفانوس (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

في الحقيقة
الرب يساعد المنتدى
لانه يوجد بعض المتغابيين على انفسهم
فقط يقدمون اشياء تافهة لاتقبلها حتى سلة محذوفات العقل
فلا تسأل عن الحذف​


----------



## My Rock (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*



محمدباشا قال:


> سبحان الله
> 
> منذ حوالى 10 دقائق نزلت موضوعين جديديين وبسرعة البرق تم حذفهم
> 
> لو فى راجل بمعنى الكلمة يقول السبب ويقول من هو هذا الرجل الشجاع


 
اولا ما دخل الموضوع بهذه المشاركة الخارجة عن صلب الموضوع؟ الا يوجد قسم للشكاوي و المشاكل؟

اضافة الى ان موضوعك لم يحذف, لكن اي موضوع جديد ينتظر التصديق من المشرف لكي نتأكد من خلو الموضوع من اي اشاءة او لصق و نسخ

فهمت؟ ابقى فكر, قبل ما تتهم باطلا


----------



## ابو الفندى (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

انتم تقولون ان عيسى ابن الله او كما ذكرت انه كلام زى ابن النيل

طيب سيدنا ادم او الخلق وابو البشر اجمعين الذى لا اب له ولا ام

ماذا تقولون عنه وماذا يكون بالنسبه لله سبحانه وتعالى

نحن جميعا المسلمين نعرف كل المعرفه انا سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام

نبى الله وله معجزاته بامر الله تعالى وجميع الانبياء لها معجزات بامر الله

طيب طول عمر الاخوه النصارى فى الغرب بتسب سيدنا محمد

والمسلمين لم ترد بالسب على سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام

لاننا مؤمنين به وبكل انبياء الله


----------



## aboukeber (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ&#1*

الأستاذ my rok لقد سألك الباحث عن الحقيقة عن ما اذا كان المسيح قد صلب  فكانت اجابتك كالتالى

نعم صلب المسيح
الاله لم يصلب, بل الجسد اي الناسوت هو الذي صلب

وسؤالى اليك سهل وبسيط وهو

أنتم تقولون ان الله ثلاثة فى واحد اليس كذلك انهم ثلاثة ولكنهم ليسو ثلاثة بل هم واحد وتنتهون اخرا الى ان هؤلاء الثلاثة طبيعة واحدة

فكيف اذا لم يصلب الاله وهو والمسيح طبيعة واحدة 

باختصار السؤال هو

هل انفصلت الذات الالهية عن جسد المسيح عندما صلب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​​


----------



## My Rock (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ&#1*



aboukeber قال:


> أنتم تقولون ان الله ثلاثة فى واحد اليس كذلك انهم ثلاثة ولكنهم ليسو ثلاثة بل هم واحد وتنتهون اخرا الى ان هؤلاء الثلاثة طبيعة واحدة​


​نحن لا نقول هم ثلاثو و الثلاثة واحد
نحن نؤمن انه يوجد اله واحد و الكتاب المقدس يشهد بذلك بدون اي شك
نؤمن ان الله له اثانيم ثلاثة, كما انت كأنسان لك جسد, روح و عقل
فلا نقول انك ثلاثة اشخاص, بل شخص واحد​ 



> فكيف اذا لم يصلب الاله وهو والمسيح طبيعة واحدة


 ​الله و المسيح ليسوا طبيعة واحد, فالمسيح له طبيعتين, طبيعة الله (اللاهوت) و طبيعة الجسد (الناسوت) الذي لم يمتزجى ابدا
فالذي مات هو الناسوت, اي جسد المسيح لا لاهوته​ 





> هل انفصلت الذات الالهية عن جسد المسيح عندما صلب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


​لا لم تنفصل, و عدم الانفصال لا يعني ان لاهوت الله صلب و مات ايضا
فنحن نؤمن ان الله غير محدود وهو مالئ الكل و تجسده لم يحدده ابدا, فموت و صلب الجسد لا يمس الطبيعة الالهية بشئ, لاننا ذكرنا تجسده لا يحتوي اي اختلاط او امتزاج

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## Abo Daniel (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ&#1*



الباحث عن الحقيقة قال:


> س4-ألم يرد في الإنجيل البشارة من المسيح نفسه بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؟
> ​


​
الكلام ده مكتوب فين بالظبط؟
وكانت ايه المناسبه الي اتقال فيها؟
وكان مع مين لما قال كده ؟
وايه سبب قوله هذا؟


----------



## Christian Knight (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*



ابو الفندى قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> انتم تقولون ان عيسى ابن الله او كما ذكرت انه كلام زى ابن النيل
> 
> ...





*عزيزى ابو الفندى اهلا ومرحبا بك فى منتدانا واسمحلى ان اجيبك على تساؤلاتك,............

اولا اسمحلى ان اوضح لك اننا لا نسب احد, لا محمد ولا غيره واذا تكلمنا عن محمد فاننا نتكلم عنه بما ورد فى كتب المسلمين ولا نتكلم من عندنا.
لكن ما نراه هو انه دائما المسلمين يسبون المسيحيين واليهود فى جميع وسائل الاعلام المتاحة لديهم ويصفونهم بالكفار ويتهمونهم بانهم حرفوا كتبهم بل واحيانا تصل الوقاحة الى سب الرسل انفسهم (وخاصة بولس الرسول) والى سب الكنيسة واهم رموزها مثل قداسة البابا, فلماذا هذه الكراهية العمياء؟؟

ثانيا نحن نؤمن بأن الله تجسد والتجسد معناه ان الله اتخذ طبيعة بشرية كاملة اتحدت بطبيعته الالهية واتى الينا فى صورة انسان, فيسوع المسيح هو الله المتجسد لاجل خلاصنا وليس مجرد بشر مثلنا

ثالثا بالنسبة لادم فنحن نؤمن انه اول انسان خلقه الله وهو انسان لا اكثر ولا اقل.*


----------



## aboukeber (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ&#1*



My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE]
> [/CENTER]
> نحن لا نقول هم ثلاثو و الثلاثة واحد
> نحن نؤمن انه يوجد اله واحد و الكتاب المقدس يشهد بذلك بدون اي شك
> ...




ياعزيى Christian Knight
انها ثلاث صور ذهنية متمايزة ، فعندما يقول شخص ما : آب فإنه بالطبع لا يعني الابن ، وعندما يقول : ابن فإنه بالطبع لا يعني آب . . .

ان قولكم الله الآب والله الابن والله الروح القدس هو أمر واضح بأن هذه ثلاثة آلهه وواضح فيها التعدد و لا يحتاج الأمر إلى القول بأنها إله واحد ، وإن أبسط قواعد اللغة العربية وأعتقد أن كل لغات العالم على نمط أن الواو التي للعطف تقتضي المغايرة وأن التغاير والتوحيد نقيضان لايجتمعان ولكن المسيحيين عندما يجمعون بين النقيضين يقولون إن هذا هو منتهى كمال الإله !؟ فأي كمال يجمع بين النقيضين ؟!

ان الجمع (1+1+1=3) لا يؤيد أن الثالوث واحد ​


----------



## Christian Knight (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ&#1*



aboukeber قال:


> ياعزيى Christian Knight
> انها ثلاث صور ذهنية متمايزة ، فعندما يقول شخص ما : آب فإنه بالطبع لا يعني الابن ، وعندما يقول : ابن فإنه بالطبع لا يعني آب . . .
> 
> ان قولكم الله الآب والله الابن والله الروح القدس هو أمر واضح بأن هذه ثلاثة آلهه وواضح فيها التعدد و لا يحتاج الأمر إلى القول بأنها إله واحد ، وإن أبسط قواعد اللغة العربية وأعتقد أن كل لغات العالم على نمط أن الواو التي للعطف تقتضي المغايرة وأن التغاير والتوحيد نقيضان لايجتمعان ولكن المسيحيين عندما يجمعون بين النقيضين يقولون إن هذا هو منتهى كمال الإله !؟ فأي كمال يجمع بين النقيضين ؟!
> ...



*يعنى افهم من كلامك ان ذات+عقل+روح+جسد=اربعة اشخاص؟
ام شخص واحد؟
ارجو اجابتى لتحديد مستوى تفكيرك*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ&#1*



Christian Knight قال:


> *يعنى افهم من كلامك ان ذات+عقل+روح+جسد=اربعة اشخاص؟
> ام شخص واحد؟
> ارجو اجابتى لتحديد مستوى تفكيرك*



عزيزي , ....
هذا الشخص الذي تتكلم عنه مركب 
هل تعرف ماذا يعني مركب ؟؟؟؟
يعني انه شيء واحد , لكنه ((مركب)) من اجزاء و اشياء عده .

و المركب (( ناقص محتاج )) الى اجزائه المركبه .
اتنمنى ان تكون قد وصلت الفكره.

و دمتم سالمين


----------



## Christian Knight (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ&#1*

*ما علاقة النقص والحاجة بموضوع الاقانيم يا عاشق الحق؟
ثم على ما اتذكر اننا تحاورنا معك قبلا فى هذا الموضوع ولم نصل لشىء بسبب اسلوبك السفسطائى*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ&#1*



Christian Knight قال:


> *ما علاقة النقص والحاجة بموضوع الاقانيم يا عاشق الحق؟
> ثم على ما اتذكر اننا تحاورنا معك قبلا فى هذا الموضوع ولم نصل لشىء بسبب اسلوبك السفسطائى*



لا اله الا الله 

يا أخي لماذا لا تصلح هذا الاسلوب في كلامك ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟

متى تحاورت انت معي بموضوع الاقانيم , كل كلامك كان جانبي و مثل العاده اكثره خارج السياق.

و ماذا تعني بأن اسلوبي (( سفسطائي )) ؟؟؟؟

عزيزي انت قلت :


> يعنى افهم من كلامك ان ذات+عقل+روح+جسد=اربعة اشخاص؟
> ام شخص واحد؟
> ارجو اجابتى لتحديد مستوى تفكيرك


و انا قلت لك (( بلعربي )):


> عزيزي , ....
> هذا الشخص الذي تتكلم عنه مركب
> هل تعرف ماذا يعني مركب ؟؟؟؟
> يعني انه شيء واحد , لكنه ((مركب)) من اجزاء و اشياء عده .
> ...


فما دخل كلامك الأخير بهذا ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟

يا أخي ان كنت تكرهني لأجل ديني , فعلى الأقل اقبلني كأخ لك في الانسانيه.

و كن جميلا في اسلوبك معي.

لا اقول الا الله هو الهادي سبحانه


----------



## استفانوس (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

عزيزي
اهلا بك ويسعدني ان انقل لك ما هو ملي جداجدا عن صلب المسيح ولقد قدموا الاخوة المومنين بالله الواحد
استفاضى عن هذا الموضوع
وبمعونة الرب سوف انقل لك باختصار
ان حقيقة صلب المسيح هي قضية جدلية رئيسية بين المسيحي والمسلم وحيث ان الصليب يُعتَبر من صلب العقيدة الأساسية للكنيسة ككل


----------



## استفانوس (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

شهادة التاريخ

*كورنيليوس تاسيوس (55ب.م.) مؤرخ روماني ملحد، ويعتبر من أعظم مؤرخي روما القديمة . سجل قصة صليب المسيح بالتفصيل في مجلداته التي وصل عددها الى الثمانية عشر مجلداً .

* جوزيفس (37 - 97 ب.م. ) مؤرخ يهودي كتب عن تاريخ شعبه في عشرين مجلداً . حيث سجل قصة حياة المسيح وتعاليمه ، ومعجزاته ، وقصة صلبه بالتفصيل ، بأمر من بيلاطس البنطي . ثم أشار ايضاً الى ظهور المسيح لتلاميذه حياً في اليوم الثالث .

*لوسيان الإغريقي مؤرخ بارز كتب عن صلب المسيح وعن المسيحيين الذين كانوا قد قبلوا الموت لأجل ايمانهم بالمسيح .

*بيلاطس البنطي الحاكم الروماني الذي أرسل الى طباريوس قيصر ، تقريراً كاملاً عن صلب المسيح ذلك التقرير الذي استخدمه تورتيليانوس ، كاحدى الوثائق في دفاعه الشهير عن المسيحيين .​


----------



## استفانوس (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

شهادة نبوءات العهد القديم

يوجد أكثر من 47 نبوءة تتحدت عن صلب المسيح على الصليب ، والتي قد تحققت حرفياً في نفس اليوم الذي صلب فيه المسيح . ومن أهم هذه النبوءات هي نبوءة اشعياء النبي المذكورة في سفره الإصحاح الثالث والخمسون . وفيما يلي بعض النبوءات التي تحققت في ذلك اليوم عينه .


النبوءة
 اتمام هذه النبوءة

تسليم المسيح لليهود بثلاثين من الفضة.زكريا 11 :12
 متى 26 : 15

عطشه على الصليب . ------- مزمور 22 : 15
 يوحنا 19 :38

تركه التلاميذ وهربوا --------- زكريا 13 : 7
 متى 16 :31 - 56

ثقبوا يديه ورجليه . --------- مزمور 22 :16
 لوقا 33 : 23

ألقوا القرعة على ثيابه. ------- مزمور 22 : 18
 يوحنا 19 : 23 -24

معارفه يقفون بعيداً عنه . ------ مزمور 31 :11
 مرقس 14 :48-50

إعطاؤه الخل ليشرب . ------- مزمور 69 :21
 متى 27 :34

طعنه في جنبه . ------------ زكريا 12 :10
 يوحنا 19 : 34-37

شفاعته من أجل صالبيه . ------ اشعياء 53 :12
 مرقس 15 : 28

حمل خطايا كثيرين . -------- اشعياء 53 : 12 
 عبرانيين 9 :28

عظم من عظامه لا يكسر. مز 2 :34 وخروج 12 :46
 يوحنا 19 :33-36
​


----------



## استفانوس (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

شهادة المسيح نفسه

يحتل موت المسيح على الصليب المكانة الأولى في حياته على الأرض . لهذا السبب نرى بأن كاتبي الأناجيل الأربعة قد أعطوا اهتماماً كبيراً لهذه القضية ، فالمسيح قبل صلبه تحدث مع تلاميذه في عدة مناسبات عن موته نيابة عن البشر على الصليب وقيامته من بين الأموات . فمرة سأله اليهود أن يريهم آية . فقال لهم : " انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه . فقال اليهود في ست واربعين سنة بُنيَ الهيكل أفأنت في ثلاثة أيام تقيمه . وأما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده . فلما قام من الأموات تذكر تلاميذه أنه قال هذا فآمنوا بالكتاب والكلام الذي قاله يسوع . " (يوحنا 2 : 18-22) ومرة أخرى قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه : "ها نحن صاعدون الى أورشليم وابن الإنسان يُسلَّم الى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت . ويُسلمونه الى الأمم لكي يهزأوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه . وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم" (متى 20 :18-19)​


----------



## استفانوس (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

شهادة الأناجيل

من الواضح بأن النصف الأخير من انجيل يوحنا يتكلم عن صلب المسيح . والنصف الأول يتكلم عن الثلاثة سنين ونصف الأخيرة من حياته على الأرض . فهذا يعني أن صلب المسيح هو السبب الأساسي والرئيسي الذي جاء المسيح من أجله. وهكذا ايضاً الثلث الأخير من كل من انجيل متى ومرقس ولوقا ​


----------



## استفانوس (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

شهادة يوحنا المعمدان

كانت رسالة يوحنا هي انه عندما رأى المسيح ماشياً أشار بأصبعه اليه قائلاً: "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم."

فقبل يوحنا المعمدان كان اليهود يذبحون الكثير من الحملان للتكفير عن الخطايا أما الآن فحمل الله فيه الكفاية للتكفير عن الخطايا .

قبلاً كانت الحملان تنتخب من قبل الناس ولكن الآن يوجد حمل واحد أرسل من قبل الله . "هوذا حمل الله" 

لقد كان قبلاً عدداً كبيراً من الحملان يُضحى بها للتكفير او لستر الخطايا والآثام أما الآن فحمل الله يرفع جميع الخطايا 

قبل ذلك التاريخ كان الكثير من الحملان تذبح لأجل شعب اسرائيل فقط ، أما الآن فيوجد حمل الله الوحيد للتكفير عن العالم كله "هوذا حمل الله الذي يَرفَعْ خطية العالم" (يوحنا 1 :29)

في سفر التكوين الإصحاح الرابع نقرأ عن هابيل الذي قدم من أبكار غنمه ومن سمانها … قرباناً للرب . فهنا نجد خروف واحد لشخص واحد . وفي سفر الخروج الإصحاح الثاني عشر نقرأ عن حمل واحد للعائلة كلها ، وفي سفر اللاويين نقرأ عن حمل واحد لكل الشعب اليهودي ، ولكن الآن المسيح "حمل الله" للعالم بأسره ​


----------



## استفانوس (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

شهادة قانون الإيمان النيقاوي

في عام 325 ب.م. اجتمع من كافة انحاء العالم عدد من الأساقفة المسيحيين في مدينة نيقية . ووضعوا بصورة مختصرة قانون الإيمان المسيحي . كان الغرض من هذا القانون تلخيص العقيدة المسيحية وحماية الكنيسة الفتية من الهرطقات التي ظهرت في الكنيسة في ذلك الوقت . وقد اشار قانون الإيمان النيقاوي بصورة واضحة وصريحة الى صلب المسيح بالقول "وبرب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور … الذي به كان كل شيء . الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر ومن أجل خلاصنا نزل من السماء وتجسد بقوة الروح القدس من مريم العذراء وتأنس . وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي وتألم ومات وقُبر وقام في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب وصعد الى السماء … وايضاً سيأتي بمجد عظيم ليدين الأحياء والأموات …"​


----------



## استفانوس (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

شهادة استخدام الصليب كرمز واشارة للمسيحيين

لقد كان الصليب رمزا للكنيسة منذ نشوئها ، فكنت ترى الصليب مرفوعاً على مناراتها وموضوعاً على تيجان ملوكها ومنقوشاً على مقابر تابعيها ليذكرهم بمحبة الله العظيمة لخلاص البشرية . ومن العجب ان ترى علامة الصليب محفورة بكثرة على جدران دهاليز المقابر (الكاتاكومب) الموجودة تحت الأرض في روما منذ القرن الأول الميلادي.​


----------



## استفانوس (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

شهادة كلمات المسيح

لا يوجد شخص في الوجود سوى الرب يسوع المسيح الذي يمكنه ان ينطق بتلك الكلمات السبع التي تفوه بها وهو يعاني الآلام الشديدة على الصليب . فمن يستطيع ان ينطق ويقول "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا فعلون" إلا المسيح يسوع ؟ ​


----------



## استفانوس (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

 شهادة يهوذا الإسخريوطي

ان النظرية التي تقول بأن يهوذا أخذ مكان المسيح اذ وضع الله شبه المسيح على يهوذا فصلب يهوذا عوضاً عن المسيح لا يمكن ان تكون صحيحة للأسباب التالية :

*لأننا بذلك ننسب الى الله صفة الخداع والتضليل . وحاشا لله ان يخدع البشر .

*ان النبوة التي تنبأ بها زكريا عن إعطاء الثلاثين من الفضة لمن يسلّم المسيح لا يمكن ان تتحقق (زكريا 11 :12 ومتى 26 :15)

*ان النبوة التي تتحدث عن أخذ الثلاثين من الفضة التي طرحها يهوذا في الهيكل لشراء حقل الفخاري لا يمكن ان تتم ( زكريا 11 :13 ومتى 22 :7)

*من البديهي انه لو كان الشخص الذي صلب غير المسيح ان يقاوم ويعترض ويقول لعسكر الرومان اني لست المسيح ​


----------



## استفانوس (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

شهادة اليهود

سأل اليهود بيلاطس بأن يختم الحجر على القبر ليس خوفاً من أن يخرج من القبر ، ولكن خوفاً من أن يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقوه الجسد ومن ثم يقولوا انه قام من الأموات ​


----------



## استفانوس (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

شهادة عشاء الفصح

عندما صنع الرب يسوع الفصح مع تلاميذه أخذ الكأس وقال "هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي . اصنعوا هذا كلما شربتم لذكري . فانكم كلما أكلتم من هذا الخبز وشربتم من هذه الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب الى ان يجيء" (1كو 11:25-26) ولقد كان المسيحيون عبر التاريخ يجتمعون مع اختلاف طوائفهم في اول كل اسبوع وفي كل انحاء المعمورة ليحتفلوا بعشاء الرب كذكرى لعمل محبة الله العظيمة . بأن يسوع المسيح قد سفك دمه للتكفير عن خطايا العالم أجمع ​


----------



## استفانوس (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

شهادة تعليم الرسل

لقد كان تعليم الرسل مبنياً على ايمانهم العظيم بموت المسيح على الصليب وقيامته . فلقد عاش تلاميذه وماتوا كلهم شهداء . من أجل ايمانهم الراسخ في عمل المسيح الكفاري على الصليب . فبطرس في موعظته في يوم الخمسين قال لليهود "أيها الرجال الإسرائليون اسمعوا هذه الأقوال . يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما أنتم تعلمون . هذا أخذتموه مسلماً بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق وبأيدي أثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه" (اعمال 2 :22-23) وبولس الرسول يكتب في رسالته الى كنيسة رومية عن حقيقة تبريرهم بموت المسيح الكفاري فيقول: "متبررين مجاناً بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بامهال الله" (رومية 3 :24) "لأن االمسيح اذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعيّن لأجل الفجار . فانه بالجهد يموت أحد لأجل بار ربما لأجل صالح يجسر أحد ايضاً أن يموت . ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة قد مات المسيح لأجلنا" (رومية 5 :6-8) "لأنك ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت." (رومية 10 :9-10) لأن فصحنا ايضاً المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا" (5 :7) " فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المُخلَّصين فهي قوة الله" (1كو 1: 18) "لأني لم أعزم أعرف شيئاً بينكم إلا يسوع وإياه مصلوباً (1كو 2 :2)"​


----------



## استفانوس (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

 شهادة الذبائح التي كانت تُقدَمْ في العهد القديم

كانت الضحايا في العهد القديم تُذبح كوسيلة للتكفير عن الخطايا … "لأن الدم يُكفّر عن النفس" (لاويين 17 :11) وكلنا نعلم بأن المسيحيين والمسلمين واليهود يؤمنون بالفداء او الضحيَّة . فالمسلمون يحتفلون بعيد الأضحى واليهود بعيد الفصح بتقديم ذبائح دموية للتكفير عن خطاياهم والمسيحيون يؤمنون بموت المسيح "حمل الله" الذي هو الذبح العظيم والضحيَّة الكبرى والنهائية للتكفير عن خطايا العالم فموت المسيح وذبيحته الكفارية هي التي اعطت معنى لكل الضحايا ولكل الأعياد السابقة وما تلك الضحايا إلا رمزاً مثالياً للتضحية الحقيقية التي قدمها المسيح على الصليب وإلا فالضحايا تبقى بلا معنى على الإطلاق.​


----------



## استفانوس (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

شهادة موت التلاميذ

يعلن لنا التاريخ بأن جميع التلاميذ ما عدا يوحنا الرسول قد استشهدوا بسبب ايمانهم بموت المسيح وقيامته . فهل من المعقول ان يموت جميع التلاميذ شهداء من أجل خرافة ؟

أنني اصلي انك بعد قراءة هذه الشهادات الواضحةيااخي الحبيب والصريحة ان تأخذ قرارك الذي يتوقف عليه مصيرك الأبدي 
وان تسأل نفسك هذا السؤال:
 هل من الممكن ان تكون كل هذه الأدلة والبراهين خاطئة والقرآن وحده صحيحاً ؟ 
صلاتي الى الله لكي يهديك الى اتخاذ القرار الصحيح . ​


----------



## aboukeber (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ&#1*



Christian Knight قال:


> *يعنى افهم من كلامك ان ذات+عقل+روح+جسد=اربعة اشخاص؟
> ام شخص واحد؟
> ارجو اجابتى لتحديد مستوى تفكيرك*



عقلك وحده لا يشكل إنسان, وروحك وحدها لا تشكل إنسان. ركز:
لا يجوز لعاقل أن يعتقد في شــــــيء (أ) أنه ثلاثة مع اعتقاده في نفـــس الشيء (أ) أنه واحد، 
نــفـــس الشيء و ليس جزء من الشيء, العقل و الإنسان ليسا نفس الشيء, لان الأول هو جزء من الثاني.


لا يجوز مثلاً أن أعتقد أن لك ثلاثة عقول مع اعتقادي أنها عقل واحد لعاقل واحد.
ويسوع يقول أن الآب وحده يعلم الساعة. الآب وحده أي الأقنوم الأول حصراً.
فكيف تكون الثلاثة أقانيم - كائن عاقل واحد - و ليس لهم نفس العلم؟ 

متى 24: 36 و اما ذلك اليوم و تلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد و لا ملائكة السماوات الا ابي وحده
مرقس 13: 32 و اما ذلك اليوم و تلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد و لا الملائكة الذين في السماء و لا الابن الا الاب 

الابن (الأقنوم الثاني) و الروح القدس (الأقنوم الثالث) لا يعلمان الساعة, إلا الآب وحده (الأقنوم الأول). 
فكيف يكونوا واحد ويعلم الأول ما يجهله الثاني و الثالث؟ 
إذاً هناك تثليث في العلم أيضاَ.
تثليث في نفس الصفة (صفة العلم) و ليس تنوع الصفات من علم و قدرة و حكمة و....



ان ذاتى وعقلى وروحى وجسدى لا ينفصلون عن بعضهم

فلو ان روحى ماتت لمات جسدى وعقلى وذاتى 

لكننا نرى فى انجيلك العجب العجاب 

اننا نرى ان المسيح يخاطب الله 

ونرى انه منفصل عنه

سمعتم اني قلت لكم انا اذهب ثم آتي اليكم .لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لاني قلت امضي الى الآب .لان ابي اعظم مني .يوحنا 14 : 28 

هل يستطيع اى شخص ان يذهب الى نفسه و تكون نفسه اعظم منه لاحظ نحن ننقل كلام يوحنا 


وهذا النص ايضا فى يوحنا 17 : 1 
 تكلم يسوع بهذا ورفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال ايها الآب قد أتت الساعة .مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك ايضا

و هذه معناها على مذهبهم انه يخاطب نفسه قائلا مجدت نفسى حتى امجد نفسى !!!!!!!!!!

و فى يوحنا  17 : 24
ايها الآب اريد ان هؤلاء الذين اعطيتني يكونون معي حيث اكون انا لينظروا مجدي الذي اعطيتني لانك احببتني قبل انشاء العالم .

هل الله احب نفسه قبل خلق العالم و اعطى نفسه مجدا ??


لقد حيرتنا معك 

قل لى إذا وُصف الله سبحانه وتعالى بأنه الموجِد والمُعدِم ووصف المسيح عليه السلام بأنه المخلص والفادي ووصف الروح القدس بأنه واهب الحياة فهل يجوز أن نصف كلاً منهم بجميع هذه الصفات كأن يتصف الإبن بأنه موجد وفادي وواهب للحياة ؟


اننى ارى امامى عقيدة معقدة المفاهيم​


----------



## Abo Daniel (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

*سلام ونعمه للجميع*

*اليكم هذه القصه وساكتبها باختصار شديد وببساطه حتي يفهم الجميع*

*كان في مملكه في حاله حرب*
*وتسربت منها اسرار عسكريه واصدر ملك هذه المملكه فرمان بجلد من قام بتسريب هذه الاسرار 20 جلده*
*وتم القبض علي من سرب هذه الاسرار وكانت المفاجأه انه ابن الملك*
*ماذا يفعل الملك في هذه الحاله؟؟؟؟؟؟*
** يعفوا عن ابنه وبذلك يكون ملك ظالم امام شعبه ؟*
** ينفذ الحكم في ابنه وبذلك يكون غير رحيم وغير محب لابنه ؟*
*قرر الملك ان ينفذ الحكم وبذلك يكون عادلا ولكن علي نفسه وليس علي ابنه وبذلك يكون رحيما*
*الي هنا انتهت القصه ولكن السؤال هو ......*
**هل عند تنفيذ الحكم علي الملك اتخذ صفه المجرم المدان وتم تنفيذ العقوبه عليه؟*
*-الاجابه نعم*
**هل اثناء تنفيذ الحكم علي الملك فقد صفته كملك؟*
*-الاجابه لا*
**هل كان يمكن للملك قبل او اثناء تنفيذ الحكم عليه ان يوقف كل ذلك ولا يتم تنفيذ الحكم فيه؟*
*-الاجابه نعم*
**اذا توقعنا ان احد اثناء الحكم سئل الملك اي سؤال عن المملكه ورد الملك وقال سوف يقرر الملك ذلك*
*انه يتكلم عن شخص اخر؟؟؟*
*-الاجابه لا*
**ما يمكن ان يطلق علي هذا الملك من صفات؟؟؟*
*-الاجابه هي العدل الرحمه الذكاء*
*السؤال الاخير*
**هل الملك ومن تم تنفيذ الحكم عليه (المجرم) وصفاته هم ثلاثه؟*
*-الاجابه لا هم واحد الملك هو (الملك) من تم تنفيذالحكم عليه هو (الملك) الصفات هي صفات (الملك)*

*في انتظار التعليقات والردود علي الاسئله السابقه*​


----------



## aboukeber (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*



Abo Daniel قال:


> *سلام ونعمه للجميع*
> 
> *اليكم هذه القصه وساكتبها باختصار شديد وببساطه حتي يفهم الجميع*
> 
> ...




استدلال عقلى غير منطقى بالمرة

اذا فأخبرنى هل الملك هو الابن وهل الابن هو الملك هل عندما تقول الملك تقصد الابن وهل عندما تقول الابن تقصد الملك؟؟؟ بالطبع لا انك عندما تقول الملك فأنت تقصد الملك بعينه وعندما تقول الابن فانك تقصد الابن نفسه وهنا لا حظ انك تتكلم عن شخصين اثنين وليس شخصا وااااااحدا

ان قرار الملك بأن يصلب بدلا من ابنه لا يفيد انهم صارو شخصا واحدا فالملك هو الملك والابن هو الابن؟؟؟؟؟

والا فأخبرنى ايها العاقل هل اذا مات الملك مات معه ابنه؟؟؟؟؟

ان الحكم اذا نفذ على الملك مات الملك وبقى ابنه 

ولو كانوا شخصا واحدا ايها العاقل لماتوا جميعااااا

اترى ان الامر معقد فعلا بالنسبة لعقيدة التثليث مهما حاولتم ان تثبتوا فانكم تعودون الى نفس النقطة وهى انهم ليسو واحداااااا ابدااااااا ولا يمكن ذلك ابدااا

واريد ان اعلم منك

بما ان الهك واحد ومركب من اب وابن وروح قدس ؟؟؟

فأخبرنى اليس المركب محتاج الى بعضه فاذا فقد بعضه اصبح ناقصا وبالتالى بموت الابن اصبح ناقصااا؟؟؟؟

وقل لى بما انهم شخص واحد فالمفروض ان يموتوا جميعا؟؟؟
ولكنه الذى مات هو الابن وبقى الاب وبقيت الروح القدس فبالله عليك ياهذا اخبرنى كيف كانوا متحدين اذا؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## استفانوس (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

الاخ اعطاك مثل
انت تركت الموضوع وتعلقت بالمثل
يارب افتح العقول


----------



## aboukeber (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

سأهدم قصتك هذه باية من انجيلكم
الاية وردت فى سفر حزقيال

20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت.الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب والاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن.بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون. (svd)

اذا انجيلكم يقول ان الابن لا يحمل خطأ الاب والاب لا يحمل خطأ الابن بل ان كل منهم مسؤل عما يخصه هو فقط من خير او شر

أرأيت ان انجيلك يناقض كلامك ...بل يناقض عقيدة التثليث

صديقى العزيز ان ديانتكم غير واضحة المفاهيم الم تسئل نفسك لم هذا​


----------



## aboukeber (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*



فريد قال:


> الاخ اعطاك مثل
> انت تركت الموضوع وتعلقت بالمثل
> يارب افتح العقول




يافريد هو بيستدل بالعقل عن طريق هذه القصة وانا اثبت له خطأ هذا الاستدلال فما المشكل اذا يافريد​


----------



## Basilius (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*



aboukeber قال:


> سأهدم قصتك هذه باية من انجيلكم
> الاية وردت فى سفر حزقيال
> 
> 20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت.الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب والاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن.بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون. (svd)
> ...




*هل حضرتك تقصد بهذا المقطع من الكتاب انك ضحدت عقيدة الثالوث ام مبدا الفداء 
لان كلامك مش واضح 
واذا كنت تقول او تقصد بالابن و الاب في هذا المقطع اذا كنت تقصد بها الاقانيم فنصيحتي لك ان تكون اكثر علما او تقرا اكثر بدلا من المجادلة في شيئا يمكن ان تكون لا تعرفة 
لانة هنا يقصد بالاب و الابن اي البشر فالانسان لا يحاسب على خطية اقترفها ابوة 
اي عندما يرتكب جريمة قتل فلا يعاقب اللة ابنة عليها 
اظن الكلام واضح جدا 
واذا كنت بنيتك او مخيلتك انك هدمت مبدا الفداء بهذا النص فاسمحلي اقولك انك لا تعلم شيئا 
فالفداء عن الخطية عموما ... عن خطية كل انسان .... وليس معنى هذا ان الانسان يخطىء مادام مفدي ... لا .... الفداء كان تنفيذا عادلا لحكم اللة ضد الخطية عندما قال ان الخطية اجرتها موت و يوم ان يخطىء الانسان حتى خطية صغيرة موتا يموت اي ينفصل عن اللة ولا يكون مؤهل للعيشة معة حتى لو كان هذا الانسان صالح و فعل خطية واحدة فقط فاللة قد اصدر حكما على الخطية 
لان اللة لم  يخلق الانسان بخطية 
بل خلقة قدوسا طاهرا *


----------



## aboukeber (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*



> =AVADA CADAVRA;303951]*هل حضرتك تقصد بهذا المقطع من الكتاب انك ضحدت عقيدة الثالوث ام مبدا الفداء
> لان كلامك مش واضح
> واذا كنت تقول او تقصد بالابن و الاب في هذا المقطع اذا كنت تقصد بها الاقانيم فنصيحتي لك ان تكون اكثر علما او تقرا اكثر بدلا من المجادلة في شيئا يمكن ان تكون لا تعرفة
> لانة هنا يقصد بالاب و الابن اي البشر فالانسان لا يحاسب على خطية اقترفها ابوة
> ...


*

لا واضح جداااااااااااا
اذا انت تقول ان الانسان لا يحمل خطيئة اباءه
 ولكنكم تخالفون ذلك وتقولون ان يسوع تحمل خطيئة ادم  اليس ذلك ما تقولون

والانجيل يقول عكس ذلك

انظر الى هذا النص التثنية 24/ 16 لا يقتل الاباء عن الاولاد و لا يقتل الاولاد عن الاباء كل انسان بخطيئته يقتل لو كان الانسان الذى مات 
فقد خالفتم الكتاب المقدس لانه لا يقتل انسان الا الا الا بخطيئته طبعا وهذا ضد الخطيئة المورثة 

ايضا التى هى سبب التجسد من الذى مات اذن من كتابك الذى كله كلام الله 
نص اخر حزقيال 18/20 النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب و الاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن بر البار عليه يكون و شر الشرير عليه يكون* الخطيئة لا تورث الخطيئة لا تورث نص اخر سفر العدد 16/ * 22 فخرا على وجهيهما و قالا اللهم اله ارواح جميع البشر هل يخطئ رجل واحد فتسخط على كل الجماعة* ........ 
اين رحمة الله وسخطه يكون على الكل بمجرد خاطى واحد اليس من الواجب ان يدخل فى رحمته من اجل باقى الجماعة او يحاسب هو فقط على خطيئته وهل انظر الى صيغة السؤال هل هل هل نص اخر ارميا 31/ * 30 بل كل واحد يموت بذنبه كل انسان ياكل الحصرم تضرس اسنانه* هل بعد هذه النصوص الخطيئة تورث ومن كتابكم الكتاب المقدس​



			واذا كنت بنيتك او مخيلتك انك هدمت مبدا الفداء بهذا النص فاسمحلي اقولك انك لا تعلم شيئا 
فالفداء عن الخطية عموما ... عن خطية كل انسان .... وليس معنى هذا ان الانسان يخطىء مادام مفدي ... لا .... الفداء كان تنفيذا عادلا لحكم اللة ضد الخطية عندما قال ان الخطية اجرتها موت و يوم ان يخطىء الانسان حتى خطية صغيرة موتا يموت اي ينفصل عن اللة ولا يكون مؤهل للعيشة معة حتى لو كان هذا الانسان صالح و فعل خطية واحدة فقط فاللة قد اصدر حكما على الخطية 
لان اللة لم  يخلق الانسان بخطية 
بل خلقة قدوسا طاهرا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
ولكن ياصديقى العزيزألم يذكر الكتاب أن الرب غفر لهارون خطأه ، وأمر بجعله وذريته كهنة على بني اسرائيل [ خروج 40 : 12 ]

ألم يقل الرب في إشعيا [ 55 : 7 ] : (( لِيَتْرُكِ الشِّرِّيرُ طَرِيقَهُ وَالأَثِيمُ أَفْكَارَهُ، وَلْيَتُبْ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَيَرْحَمَهُ، وَلْيَرْجِعْ إِلَى إِلَهِنَا لأَنَّهُ يُكْثِرُ الْغُفْرَانَ.))

ألم يقل الرب في حزقيال [ 33 : 11 ] : (( حَيٌّ أَنَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، إِنِّي لاَ أَبْتَهِجُ بِمَوْتِ الشِّرِّيرِ بَلْ بِأَنْ يَرْتَدِعَ عَنْ غِيِّهِ وَيَحْيَا. ))

ألم يقل الرب في حزقيال [ 18 : 21 ] : (( وَلَكِنْ إِنْ رَجَعَ الشِّرِّيرُ عَنْ خَطَايَاهُ كُلِّهَا الَّتِي ارْتَكَبَهَا، وَمَارَسَ جَمِيعَ فَرَائِضِي وَصَنَعَ مَا هُوَ عَدْلٌ وَحَقٌّ فَإِنَّهُ حَتْماً يَحْيَا، لاَ يَمُوتُ. 22وَلاَ تُذْكَرُ لَهُ جَمِيعُ آثَامِهِ الَّتِي ارْتَكَبَهَا. إِنَّمَا يَحْيَا بِبِرِّهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ.))

وبناء عليه لماذا لم يعفو هذا الإله عن آدم وقت ارتكابه للمعصية لينقذ ابنه من الصلب بدلاً من أن يتركه يتضرع بالصلاة والصراخ له كي يبعد عنه كأس الموت [ عبرانيين 5 : 7 ] ؟ 

ألم يقل المسيح لتلاميذه : (( نفسى حزينة جداً حتى الموت )) [ متى 26 : 37،38] ؟ 

أليس المسيح هو الذي خر على وجهه ساجداً ومنادياً الله قائلاً (( يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنِّى هذه الكأس ، ولكن ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت )) متى [ 26 : 39 ] ؟ 

ألم يكن عرقه يتصبب مثل قطرات دم نازلة من شدة خوفه من كأس الموت حتى ان ملاكاً ظهر له من السماء ليقويه [ لوقا22 : 44 ] .

أين الرحمة وأين العدل في تعذيب إنسان لم يذنب وكانت هذه حاله ؟​


----------



## Christian Knight (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ&#1*

*عزيزى المسلم,.....
اولا فى مثل الاخ ابو دانيال الملك يرمز الى الله والابن يرمز الى البشرية وليس الى المسيح وبالتالى فلا يوجد اى شىء غير منطقى بالمثل وانما كل ما فى الامر انك لم تفهمه

ثانيا انا ضربتلك مثال بسيط جدا واخبرتك ان الله له ثلاثة اقانيم مثلما ان الانسان له عقل وذات وجسد وروح وانت قلت ان الجسد غير العقل غير الروح (من ناحية الوظائف طبعا) وهذا كلام صحيح بلا شك فالاب ليس هو الابن ليس هو الروح القدس لكن ذلك لا ينفى انه اله واحد فقط

ثالثا بالنسبة للنص الذى وضعته فهو يتحدث عن العقوبة المدنية القاتل ولا علاقة له بالفداء من قريب او بعيد, فالفداء عقيدة ثابتة بالكتاب المقدس من كلام السيد المسيح نفسه واليك بعض الامثلة:
لان هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا (مت  26 :  28)
لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية (يو  3 :  16)

ونفس الامر بالنسبة للنصوص الاخرى  التى وضعتها انت, فلا يوجد اى نص منهم يتعرض لعقيدة الفداء سواء بالنفى او التأكيد
كما انه ايضا لا يوجد فى تلك النصوص ما يفيد ان الغفران يحدث دون كفارة
فنرجو منك ان تقرأ النصوص جيدا ويا حبذا لو تقرأ الكتاب المقدس كاملا لتتضح لك الصورة لانه من الواضح انه يوجد الكثير من الحقائق العقيدية التى لم تفهمها بعد

رابعا واخيرا بصلب المسيح تمت الرحمة والعدل الالهيين, فعن طريق الفداء تم دفع كفارة الخطية وبالتالى تحقق العدل, وعن طريق الفداء فدانا الله بنفسه بدون اى اجبار من احد وبالتالى تحققت المحبة الالهية, فكيف تزعم ان العمل الذى حقق العدل والمحبة ينافى العدل والمحبة؟!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Basilius (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ&#1*

*يا ربي ارحمني 
يا حبيبي بلاش تاخذ نصف الكلام فقط 
من الواضح جدا انك لست بقارىء 
يا حبيبي يا من تتكلم في الفداء و تجادل و انت لا تعلم شيئا 
خطية الاباء لا يعاقب عليها الابناء ..... ولكن الابناء و الاباء خطاة 
واذا كنت تظن اننا نقول ان بعد الفداء يمكن للانسان ان يعمل ما بدالة ما دام مفدي فمعلش انت خاطىء...                 اللة لا يحاسب انسان كقاتل لان ابوة قتل كل خطية يتحملها صاحبها 
ولكن الاب و الابن خطاة لانهم ذو طبيعة فاسدة 
فاللة عندما خلق ادم خلقة طاهرا قدوسا بلا خطية لان اللة لا يخلق الشر .... كان مؤهل للمعيشة في حضرة اللة .... وقال الرب لة يوم تاكل من هذة الشجرة موتا تموت ... لانك بذلك تغيرت الى طبيعة الخطية و اصبحت انسان خاطىء و اللة ذد الخطية وحكم عليها بالموت الابدي 
انا وانت لم ناكل من الشجرة .... ولكن الا يخطىء انسان ؟ هل يوجد انسان واحد بلا خطية حتى لو كان صالح و لة خطية واحدة فقط فاللة قد قال انة ضد الخطية و ان اجرة الخطية هي موت 
فكلنا مولودين بالطبيعة الفاسدة التي اصبح ادم عليها بعد الخطية اي بطبيعة الخطية 
فادم قبل الخطية كان عريانا ولا يخجل وكان لا يعرف ما هو الشر 
وعندما اخطىء تغيرت طبيعتة و ولدنا كلنا بهذة الطبيعة الخطاءة التي لم يخلق اللة الانسان عليها بل ان الانسان هو اللذي فسد و زاغ 
وبعدين من قال لك ان اللة لم يغفر لادم ؟؟؟ اللة يغفر ولكن اللة اصدر حكما بالموت اذا اخطىء الانسان وكلنا ولدنا خطائين ... فهل تتعارض رحمة وعفو اللة مع عدلة ؟ 
هل يرجع اللة في كلامة ؟ *


> أين الرحمة وأين العدل في تعذيب إنسان لم يذنب وكانت هذه حاله ؟


*طبعا لا يوجد رحمة اذا وضع اللة ونفذ حكمة الازلي بالموت ضد كل طبيعة فاسدة على انسان لان الانسان ايضا مولود بطبيعة الخطية وكل انسان حتى الصالح خطاء 
ولذلك اخذ اللة الحكم على نفسة لانة مطلق الرحمة و العدل *


----------



## Christian Knight (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ&#1*



aboukeber قال:


> لا لقد فهمت جيدا وقد بينت لك فى ردى لم كان غير منطقى وهذا اقتباس من ردى
> فما تعليقك انت على ردى
> 
> 
> ...



*مش عيب يا صديق انك لا تفهم لكن العيب انه بعد ما نصحح لك فهمك تدعى انك كنت فاهم فانا فلتلك ان الملك فى المثال يمثل الله والابن يمثل البشرية ومحدش قال انهم واحد وانت بنيت اعتراضك كله على المثال على اساس انهم واحد فمن اين اتيت بهذا؟؟
وبعدين مش عيب يا اخ لما تنسخ من موقع بن مريم وموقع طريق الحق وانت عارف ان النسخ من المواقع الاسلامية ممنوع؟
عموما انت بكده اثبت لنا اننا مش بنتحاور مع انسان يفكر وانما انسان يترك غيره يفكر عنه لينقل كلامه*


----------



## Christian Knight (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*



Abo Daniel قال:


> *سلام ونعمه للجميع*
> 
> *اليكم هذه القصه وساكتبها باختصار شديد وببساطه حتي يفهم الجميع*
> 
> ...



*ده المثال اللى وضعه ةالاخ ابو دانيال عن عقيدة الفداء, فاين ذكر الاقانيم هنا يا عاقل؟ والا يدل عدم فهمك للمثال على انك لا تعرف الفرق بين عقيدتى الاقانيم والفداء ولا تعرف ايا منهما من الاساس؟

وبعد كل ده مش مكسوف من نفسك وانت بتنقل!!!!!!!!*


----------



## aboukeber (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*



Christian Knight قال:


> *ده المثال اللى وضعه ةالاخ ابو دانيال عن عقيدة الفداء, فاين ذكر الاقانيم هنا يا عاقل؟ والا يدل عدم فهمك للمثال على انك لا تعرف الفرق بين عقيدتى الاقانيم والفداء ولا تعرف ايا منهما من الاساس؟
> 
> وبعد كل ده مش مكسوف من نفسك وانت بتنقل!!!!!!!!*



صديقك قال لى هذا قبلك واعتقد اننى رديت عليه بما فيه الكفاية

ودعوكم من هذه المهاترات وردوا على هذه الاسئلة 

اننى اعلم انه من يثق فى عقيدته لا يهمه شىء فلا داعى لهذه المهاترات التى لن تفيد شيئا 

واجهونى بالحقية أرونى ما عندكم 

ام ان هذا اخر ما عندكم؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## al7kem (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

 ممكن سؤال في اي يوم صلب المسيح وفي اي وقت دفن ومتى قام ...؟ وهل لديك شي في الانجيل يدل على انه سيمكث كذا ويقوم....؟


----------



## Abo Daniel (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

انا اسف يا اخوتي يبدو اني تاخرت شويه في الرد
وانا اري ان الاخوه AVADA CADAVRA
christian knight قد قاموا بالرد مشكورين ولكن يجب ان اوضح الاتي





aboukeber قال:


> استدلال عقلى غير منطقى بالمرة​
> 
> 
> اذا فأخبرنى هل الملك هو الابن وهل الابن هو الملك هل عندما تقول الملك تقصد الابن وهل عندما تقول الابن تقصد الملك؟؟؟ بالطبع لا انك عندما تقول الملك فأنت تقصد الملك بعينه وعندما تقول الابن فانك تقصد الابن نفسه وهنا لا حظ انك تتكلم عن شخصين اثنين وليس شخصا وااااااحدا
> ...


ويا رب صبرنا


----------



## Basilius (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*



aboukeber قال:


> صديقك قال لى هذا قبلك واعتقد اننى رديت عليه بما فيه الكفاية
> 
> ودعوكم من هذه المهاترات وردوا على هذه الاسئلة
> 
> ...



*يا حبيبي المشكلة عندك انت بس 
حضرتك لاتناقش مناقشة السائل بل المجادل الغبي 
راجع مداخلاتنا كويس ستجد انك تعلق على اشياء فقط و تترك اشياء يا هذا 
الاسئلة تم الرد عليها و مع ذلك تقول لم تردوا 
اية مهاترات يا غبي ؟؟؟ من اللذي يتكلم بمهاترات ؟ 
الم نقل لك ان اللة لا يحاسب الابن كقاتل اذا كان ابوة هو القاتل ؟ 
رجعت بغباء تتشبث بما قلتة و تتكلم عن الفداء وانت جاهل اصلا 
فياريت بلاش اسلوبك دة عشان نتكلم  بادب 
راجع المداخلات جيدا يا هذا قلنا ان الابناء لا يجازوا على خطية الاباء و شرحنا ان الاباء و الابناء خطائين و ان اللة لم  يخلق الانسان بخطية و قد اصدر حكما ضد الخطية .... والكلام اكثر تفصيلا في اخر المداخلات ومع ذلك تجاهلتة 
هذا ليس اخر ما عندنا ولكن هذا الكلام دليل على انك لا تعرف شيئا مجرد تتجاهل الردود لتبقى على سؤالك *



> صديقك قال لى هذا قبلك واعتقد اننى رديت عليه بما فيه الكفاية


*ولا رديت ولا اتنيلت *


> ودعوكم من هذه المهاترات وردوا على هذه الاسئلة


*حضرتك احول ولا مدلس ؟ *


----------



## Abo Daniel (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*



aboukeber قال:


> صديقك قال لى هذا قبلك واعتقد اننى رديت عليه بما فيه الكفاية​
> 
> ودعوكم من هذه المهاترات وردوا على هذه الاسئلة
> مهاترات؟؟؟؟
> ...


يا رب صبرنا


----------



## Abo Daniel (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *يا حبيبي المشكلة عندك انت بس *
> *حضرتك لاتناقش مناقشة السائل بل المجادل الغبي *
> *راجع مداخلاتنا كويس ستجد انك تعلق على اشياء فقط و تترك اشياء يا هذا *
> *الاسئلة تم الرد عليها و مع ذلك تقول لم تردوا *
> ...


 
اعصبك اعصابك
اهدي شويه ماتحرقش دمك ده مايستهلش ان دمك يتحرق علشانه
ومهما قلت وعدت مش ممكن يقول امين علشان (العقل زينه في الفاترينه) :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## Christian Knight (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*



al7kem قال:


> ممكن سؤال في اي يوم صلب المسيح وفي اي وقت دفن ومتى قام ...؟ وهل لديك شي في الانجيل يدل على انه سيمكث كذا ويقوم....؟



*المسيح صلب ودفن يوم الجمعة وقام يوم الاحد واليك النص الذى طلبت:

لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام و ثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام و ثلاث ليال (مت  12 :  40)
و ابتدا يعلمهم ان ابن الانسان ينبغي ان يتالم كثيرا و يرفض من الشيوخ و رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و يقتل و بعد ثلاثة ايام يقوم (مر  8 :  31)*


----------



## al7kem (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

 [/Christian Knight  اشكرك على الرد ..ممكن توضحلي في اي وقت دفن (الساعه كم) وفي اي وقت قام.....؟ ممكن توضح كيف ثلاث ايام وثلاثة ليال...؟ مثلا من يوم السبت الساعه 12ليلا الى يوم الاحد الساعه 12 ليلا هذا يوم وليله او يوم وليلتين وهكذا.....واشكرك على الاجابهSIZE]


----------



## My Rock (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*



al7kem قال:


> [/Christian Knight اشكرك على الرد ..ممكن توضحلي في اي وقت دفن (الساعه كم) وفي اي وقت قام.....؟ ممكن توضح كيف ثلاث ايام وثلاثة ليال...؟ مثلا من يوم السبت الساعه 12ليلا الى يوم الاحد الساعه 12 ليلا هذا يوم وليله او يوم وليلتين وهكذا.....واشكرك على الاجابهSIZE]




*هناك موضوع كبير كامل بخصوص صلب المسيح و وقته و قيامته*
*ابحث عنه في قسم الرد على الشبهات*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## thepunisher (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

صلاح الدين ممكن نفهم إنت ليه داخل مسجل بالمنتدى بعضويتين؟!! 

ثانياً لما تتكلم تجيب الدليل على كلامك وبلاش إسلوب العيال بتاعة الروضة 

حررت المشاركة بواسطة Anestas!a


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*



> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم
> اما بعد.
> الله لا اله الا هو واحد صمد لم يلد ولم يولد
> ان الدين عند الله الاسلام​



_*ايه يا عم الحج انت جاى توعظلنا هنا 
ده مش مكان لكلامك ده...
وبعدين على اساس ايه يعنى ان الدين عند الله الاسلام 
امال الله نزل التوراة والانجيل ليه زى مابتقولوه 
سبحاااااااااانك يارب *_​


> لقد حرف الانجيل نعم ماتزعمونه بالكتاب المقدس ليس هو الانجيل بل هو كتاب محرف​



_*مين اللى قال لحضرتك ان كتابنا المقدس محرف ؟ 
أكيد طبعا اسلامك وقرأنك... طيب تحب تعرف قرأنك بيقول كده ليه 
لانه لو شهد لصحة كتابنا المقدس سينكشف امر الاسلام والقران
بمعنى اصح هتظهر حقيقة اسلامك يا شاطر*_​


> فكله ملئ بالتناقضات​



_*طيب ماتجيب لنا التناقضات دى ووريهالنا...
علشان نصدق كلامك ده *_​


> ماتسمونه باليسوع بل انها خرافه اسطورة كما لو كانت تغني علي القهاوي بالربابه​



_*تسمونه باليسوع....
لا يا شاطر اسمه الرب يسوع له كل المجد 
وبعدين انت مش بتؤمن بقرأنك هو بردوا مش ذكر المسيح عيسى 
ولا انت كفرت بقرأنك فى النقطة دى !!!

لو عايز تتكلم فى المسيحية ابقى هات دليل واحد بس على كلامك *_​


----------



## ra.mi62 (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*



> ماتسمونه باليسوع بل انها خرافه اسطورة كما لو كانت تغني علي القهاوي بالربابه


 
*كيف تنكر الرب يسوع وهو مذكور بقرانك يا جاهل*
*فعلا انك امي ذي نبيك*



> لقد حرف الانجيل نعم ماتزعمونه بالكتاب المقدس ليس هو الانجيل بل هو كتاب محرف



*اذا كان قد حرف فهل لديك الادلة على ذلك *
*الا تعرف ان قرانك هو  الذي حرف لماذا الخروج عن الموضوع *​


----------



## ra.mi62 (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ*



الباحث عن الحقيقة قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إذا كنت مسلما فالسلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أما إذا كنت مسيحيا فالسلام على من اتبع الهدى
> ...


 

*انا قرات الموضوع*
*ولكن حتى ننهي الموضوع*
*عدت للرد من اول الموضوع*
*السؤال هو لماذا مات المسيح ؟*



*الجواب:*​
موت يسوع هو خطة الله لخلاص البشر من خطاياهم وقد أوحى الله بها للأنبياء فى العهد القديم مثل موسى وداود وأشعياء وغيرهم.
وقد قال يسوع أنه يموت من أجلنا، وهذا يعنى انه مات بدلا عنا، وذلك لأنه يحبنا ولايريد ان نُعاقب بسبب الخطايا والآثام التى تستحق الموت، وذهاب يسوع للصلب بدلا عنا يعنى انه صُلب كفارة لأجلنا، وبعد قيامته من الأموات قال لتلميذى من تلاميذه: [Q-BIBLE]ايها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الايمان بجميع ما تكلم به الانبياء. أما كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل الى مجده، ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الانبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب" (لوقا 24: 25-27).[/Q-BIBLE]


فمن أجل محبته لنا جميعا أسلم ذاته فدية عنا. والفدية هى الثمن الذى يُشترى به العبد، ليُطلق سراحه فيما بعد، كذلك المسيح دفع الفدية بدمه على الصليب، لكى يعتقنا من الخطية والذنب والعبودية والخوف.


الحرية من الخطية
وذلك وان كنا نشعر بأننا خطاة أم لا، فاننا فى الحقيقة جميعنا خطاة أمام الله لأننا كم أخطأنا اليه بالفكر والقول والفعل حيث تعدينا على وصايا الله المقدسة. و [Q-BIBLE]"أجرة الخطية هى موت" (رومية 6: 23)[/Q-BIBLE]، والمقصود هنا هو الموت الروحى أى الإنفصال التام عن الله الحى، وهى عقوبة نستحقها جميعا. ولكن يسوع تحمل هذه العقوبة عنا وهكذا نقف أمام الله وكأننا بدون خطية، وذلك على حساب دم يسوع.
​*الحرية من العبودية
قال يسوع: [Q-BIBLE]"الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية." (يوحنا 8: 34)[/Q-BIBLE]، ولقد مات المسيح عنا ليُحررنا من هذه العبودية القاسية، لذلك قال يسوع: [Q-BIBLE]" فان حرركم الابن (أى يسوع) فبالحقيقة تكونون احرارا." (يوحنا 8: 36).[/Q-BIBLE]

الحرية من الخوف
لقد جاء يسوع الى عالمنا لكى [Q-BIBLE]"يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس ويعتق اولئك الذين خوفا من الموت كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية." (عبرانيين 2: 14)[/Q-BIBLE]، فالآن لانخاف الموت. فالذين حررهم يسوع لا تنتهى حياتهم بالموت بل ينتقلوا الى ملكوت الله فى السماء. ويسوع الذى حررنا من عبودية الخوف من الموت قادر ان يحررنا أيضا من كل المخاوف الأخرى.
القدرات الجديدة
وعندما ترك يسوع عالمنا هذا ترك لنا الروح القدس المُعزى، وكل من يسأل يسوع ان يدخل حياته وقلبه وان يحل فيه بروحه القدوس فهو يستجيب له ويعطيه الحرية والقدرات التالية
القدرة على معرفة الله
بسبب الخطية، ينشأ حاجز يفصلنا عن الله، فالكتاب المقدس يقول: "[Q-BIBLE]بل آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين الهكم وخطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حتى لا يسمع." (اشعياء 59: 2)،[/Q-BIBLE] وعندما مات يسوع على الصليب تمزق هذا الحاجز بين الله وبيننا حتى انه يمكننا من خلال يسوع ان نأتى الى الله وتكون لنا معه علاقة حية، بل وأيضا يجعلنا الله من خلال الإيمان بيسوع أبناءا له. ومن خلال الروح القدس أى روح الله الحى تكون لنا ثقة فى الله وهو يساعدنا أيضا على التعمق فى العلاقة مع الله، وهو يعلمنا كيف نصلى الى الله وكيف نفهم كلمته المقدسة أى الكتاب المقدس.
القدرة على محبة الآخرين
يعلمنا الإنجيل أنه: "نحن نحبه (أى الله) لانه هو احبنا اولا. ان قال احد اني احب الله وابغض اخاه فهو كاذب.[Q-BIBLE]لان من لا يحب اخاه الذي ابصره كيف يقدر ان يحب الله الذي لم يبصره." (1 يوحنا 4: 19)،[/Q-BIBLE] ونحن عندما نرى الصليب نعرف مدى محبة الله لنا، وعندما يحل الروح القدس فى قلوبنا تحل هذه المحبة أيضا فينا، حتى اننا نصبح قادرين على محبة الله ومحبة الآخرين أيضا. عندها نصبح قادرين على حياة جديدة ملؤها المحبة وبعيدة عن التمحور حول الذات ورغباتها وشهواتها.
القدرة على التغيير
فهناك من يدّعى انه من المستحيل تغير البشر، ولكن عندما يحل الروح القدس فى حياة الإنسان فإنه يعطيه القدرة على تغيير حياته للأفضل، فيعلمنا بولس الرسول فى الإنجيل المقدس ان " [Q-BIBLE]ثمر الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام طول اناة لطف صلاح ايمان وداعة تعفف." (غلاطية 5: 22)[/Q-BIBLE]، فهذه الصفات الطيبة تنمو فينا بحلول الروح القدس فينا حتى ان الخطاة والزوانى والقتلة والمجرمين ومدمني المخدرات والكحوليات وغيرهم يتحولون الى قديسين بفعل الروح القدس فى حياتهم.
*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&a*



> وفيه: « لماذا ارتجت الأمم، وتفكر الشعوب في الباطل، قام ملوك الأرض، وتآمر الرؤساء معا على الرب، وعلى مسيحه، قائلين: لنقطع قيودها ولنطرح عنا رُبُطهما.
> الساكن في السماوات يضحك، الرب يستهزئ بهم، حينئذ يتكلم عليهم بغضبه، ويرجفهم بغيظه » المزمور 2/1 - 5 .


 
1 لماذا ارتجّت الامم وتفكّر الشعوب في الباطل. 2 قام ملوك الارض وتآمر الرؤساء معا على الرب وعلى مسيحه قائلين 3 لنقطع قيودهما ولنطرح عنا ربطهما 4 الساكن في السموات يضحك.الرب يستهزئ بهم. 5 حينئذ يتكلم عليهم بغضبه ويرجفهم بغيظه. 6 اما انا فقد مسحت ملكي على صهيون جبل قدسي 7 اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب.قال لي انت ابني.انا اليوم ولدتك 8 اسألني فاعطيك الامم ميراثا لك واقاصي الارض ملكا لك. 9 تحطمهم بقضيب من حديد.مثل اناء خزّاف تكسّرهم 10 فالآن يا ايها الملوك تعقلوا.تأدبوا يا قضاة الارض. 11 اعبدوا الرب بخوف واهتفوا برعدة. 12 قبّلوا الابن لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق لانه عن قليل يتقد غضبه.طوبى لجميع المتكلين عليه مزمور(2)

اية1
الهياج على داود كمسيح للرب أو الهياج على الكنيسة هو هياج على الله نفسه. وهذا ما يستغرب منه داود هنا. وهذا ما حدث فقد تآمر الجميع على المسيح. الأمم والشعوب هو الدولة الرومانية واليهود الذين فكروا في الباطل= فكل تدبيراتهم ضد المسيح هي باطلة فهل ينجح أي تدبير ضد مشورة الله.

اية4
الرب يستهزئ بهم= بينما يظن العالم في ثورته أنه قد انتصر على الرب وعلى مسيحه، إذ بهم يجدوا أنفسهم أنهم قد حققوا غرض الله، فالله لم يتركهم ينفذون ما أرادوا إلا لأنه يريد ذلك فالله ضابط الكل فهم قاموا على المسيح وصلبوه ولكن لم يكن هذا انتصاراً لهم بل انتصاراً للمسيح. فهو قد أتم رسالة الفداء وظهرت هذه القوة بوضوح بعد القيامة 





> ثانياً: المزمور السابع
> 
> وفيه: « يا رب، إلهي عليك توكلت، خلصني من كل الذين يطردونني، ونجني لئلا يفترس كأسد نفسي، هاشماً إياها، ولا منقذ.
> يا رب، إلهي، إن كنت قد فعلت هذا، إن وجد ظلم في يدي، إن كافأت مسالمي شراً، وسلبت مضايقي بلا سبب، فليطارد عدو نفسي، وليدركها، وليدس إلى الأرض حياتي، وليحط إلى التراب مجدي، سلاه.
> ...


 


:smil13:
هذا هو المزور السابع بالكامل

*1 شجوية لداود غناها للرب بسبب كلام كوش البنياميني‏*.يا رب الهي عليك توكلت.خلصني من كل الذين يطردونني ونجني. 2 لئلا يفترس كاسد نفسي هاشما اياها ولا منقذ 3 يا رب الهي ان كنت قد فعلت هذا ان وجد ظلم في يديّ 4 ان كافأت مسالمي شرا وسلبت مضايقي بلا سبب 5 فليطارد عدو نفسي وليدركها وليدس الى الارض حياتي وليحط الى التراب مجدي.سلاه 6 قم يا رب بغضبك ارتفع على سخط مضايقيّ وانتبه لي.بالحق اوصيت. 7 ومجمع القبائل يحيط بك فعد فوقها الى العلى. 8 الرب يدين الشعوب.اقض لي يا رب كحقي ومثل كمالي الذي فيّ. 9 لينته شر الاشرار وثبت الصدّيق.فان فاحص القلوب والكلى الله البار. 10 ترسي عند الله مخلّص مستقيمي القلوب 11 الله قاض عادل واله يسخط في كل يوم. 12 ان لم يرجع يحدد سيفه.مدّ قوسه وهيّأها. 13 وسدد نحوه آلة الموت.يجعل سهامه ملتهبة 14 هوذا يمخض بالاثم.حمل تعبا وولد كذبا. 15 كرا جبّا.حفره فسقط في الهوة التي صنع. 16 يرجع تعبه على راسه وعلى هامته يهبط ظلمه. 17 احمد الرب حسب بره.وارنم لاسم الرب العلي 





> « يؤخذون بالمؤامرة التي فكروا بها » المزمور 10/3 .


 
كذاب كذاب كذاب
3 لان الشرير يفتخر بشهوات نفسه.والخاطف يجدف يهين الرب(مزمور3:10)



هذا وقد قراءة بسرعة وتبين انك كوبي بيست احترم العقول قليلا


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*



> ثالثاً: المزمور العشرون
> 
> وفيه: « ليستجب لك الرب في يوم الضيق. ليرفعك اسم إله يعقوب، ليرسل لك عوناً من قدسه، ومن صهيون ليعضدك، ليذكر كل تقدماتك، وليستسمن محرقاتك، سلاه، ليعطك حسب قلبك، ويتمم كل رأيك، نترنم بخلاصك، وباسم إلهنا نرفع رايتنا، ليكمل الرب كل سؤلك.
> الآن عرفت أن الرب مخلص مسيحه، يستجيبه من سماء قدسه، بجبروت خلاص يمينه، هؤلاء بالمركبات وهؤلاء بالخيل، أما نحن: فاسم الرب إلهنا نذكره.
> هم جثوا وسقطوا، أما نحن: فقمنا وانتصبنا، يارب: خلص، ليستجيب لنا الملك في يوم دعائنا» المزمور 20/1 - 9


 

1 لامام المغنين.مزمور لداود.ليستجب لك الرب في يوم الضيق.ليرفعك اسم اله يعقوب. 2 ليرسل لك عونا من قدسه ومن صهيون ليعضدك. 3 ليذكر كل تقدماتك ويستسمن محرقاتك.سلاه. 4 ليعطك حسب قلبك ويتمم كل رايك. 5 نترنم بخلاصك وباسم الهنا نرفع رايتنا.ليكمّل الرب كل سؤلك 6 الآن عرفت ان الرب مخلّص مسيحه يستجيبه من سماء قدسه بجبروت خلاص يمينه. 7 هؤلاء بالمركبات وهؤلاء بالخيل.اما نحن فاسم الرب الهنا نذكر 8 هم جثوا وسقطوا اما نحن فقمنا وانتصبنا. 9 يا رب خلّص.ليستجب لنا الملك في يوم دعائنا مزمور(20)

اية1
الله استجاب لداود في يوم شدته، وهكذا يستجيب لكل من يصرخ إليه

اية4 ليعطك حسب قلبك ويتمم كل رايك
ليعطِك حسب قلبك / شهوة قلب المسيح كانت خلاص البشر مثل ما قال المسيح" ينبغي ان يذهب الى اورشليم ويتألم كثيرا من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتل وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم"م(متى21:16)


آية 6 الآن عرفت أن الرب مخلص مسيحه يستجيبه من سماء قدسه بجبروت خلاص يمينه

خلاص المسيح كان بقيامته وخلاصنا هو بقيامته وتوبتنا المستمرة لنثبت فيه


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*



> خامساً: المزمور الثاني والعشرون
> 
> وفيه: « إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني بعيداً عن خلاصي؟ عن كلام زفيري؟ إلهي في النهار أدعو فلا تستجيب، في الليل أدعو فلا هدوّ لي. وأنتَ القدوس الجالس بين تسبيحات إسرائيل، عليك اتكل آباؤنا. اتكلوا فنجيتهم. إليك صرخوا فنجوا. عليك اتكلوا فلم يَخزَوْا.
> أما أنا فدودة لا إنسان. عارُُ عند البشر، ومحتقرُ الشعب. كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي. يفغرون الشفاه، ويُنغضون الرأس قائلين: اتكل على الرب فلينجه.
> ...


 
هذه النبواة تنطبق على المسيح فهل تسطيع ان تكذب

1 لامام المغنين على ايلة الصبح.مزمور لداود.الهي الهي لماذا تركتني.بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري 
ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني اي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني.(متى46:27)


18 يقسمون ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي يقترعون
ولما صلبوه اقتسموا ثيابه مقترعين عليها(متى35:27)


31 يأتون ويخبرون ببره شعبا سيولد بانه *قد فعل*

فلما اخذ يسوع الخل قال *قد اكمل.*ونكس راسه واسلم الروح(يوحنا30:19)


----------



## abn_marreyam (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*بسبب خروج العضو للاسلاميات *


----------



## الرحمن وحده ربى (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&a*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*بسبب خروج العضو للاسلاميات *


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

*:dntknw:*

*يا اخوة يا مسلمين اظن ان هذا ليس قسم اسلاميات بل هو يناقش مسيحيات كفاية خروج عن الموضوع*​


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

يا اخوة يا مسلمين
لن ينفعكم الدخول في الاسلاميات و الهروب من صلب الموضوع
النقاش هنا في المسيحيات فقط
فأنتبهوا لذلك..
ليس بعيب ان تتبعوا النظام..


----------



## alimo (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&a*

*يمنع
تكرير السؤال في كل اقسام المنتدى*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*WALK ON ROCK*


----------



## osama2000 (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ*

بذل نفسه من اجلنا نحن البشر لكي يخلصنا من اثر الخطيه وعمليه الصلب هذه تاكد حبه لنا


----------



## osama2000 (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......&#*

الحق الحق اقول لكم من امن بي فلو مات فسيحيا:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## osama2000 (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل صلب المسيح و إذا كان إله فكيف يصلب ووو.......إ*



عضو فعال بالمجتمع قال:


> عفوا عفوا انا لم اسب احد
> احنا عندنا انواع التوحيد ثلاثه
> 1 توحيد الالوهيه وانتم مؤمنين به
> 2 توحيد الربوبيه لاتؤمنون به
> ...



عفوا عفوا ايه ما فيش حد عندنا يزعل من الحق انتوا بتزعلو من كلام الحق ليه


----------

